# Yttermayn's "Saga of the Dragon Cult" OOC



## Yttermayn (Feb 2, 2009)

Recruitment closed:


IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250713-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ic.html


* Loot List, maintained by Scott Dewar: *http://www.enworld.org/forum/4734076-post23.html


*
System Being Used*: D&D 3.0/3.5
Saga of the Dragon Cult (a series of dungeon crawl classics)
_Date recruitment will end_: Feb 9th, may be extended.

This is the recruitment thread and will be repurposed to the game's OOC thread.
This is my first time GM'ing a play by post game, so be warned!
I will be using some modules that focus on the classic dungeon crawl kind of play, so a good mix of character classes would be a good idea.
Books allowed for character creation: PHB, DMG, Psionics HB, Complete Arcane, Unearthed Arcana, savage species (will need GM approval).
Spells: I have an extensive collection of spells scattered in various books.  If you want to use a spell that is not in the PHB, tell be what book it is in and if I can find it, I will generally allow it.
I am advertising for players primarily on games I am playing, to players I know.  Those players will have dibbs.  I am looking for about 6 characters, counting on player atrition to drop it to 3-5.
Posting frequency will vary.  Due to work schedule, I will be nearly unable to post wednesday through saturday.  Sunday through tuesday I will be able to post at least once a day, likely more.
I will be posting links to a rogue's gallery thread for this game.
Character generation: 32 point buy, max hp's first level, subsequent level's HPs are all natural rolls.

Slots taken:

Voda Vosa - Barb/Warrior type?
Scott - Rogue?
Helfdan - Paladin

Commentary: Ok, so far we could use arcane or divine casters or even psions, but hey, it's not _my_ party braving the depths...
BTW, I do like to experiment and sometimes allow players to custom make spells/powers/feats.  Just so ya know.  I'm just fun that way.  I also like to...  Oh, I'll just let you find out on your own.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 2, 2009)

Rogue's gallery: http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/249749-rouges-gallery-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult.html

Absence announcements:  Just use the OOC thread.  Thinking I should cut down on the number of threads to pay attention to.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm interested in this, with some sort of Barbarian or warrior. What levels are we talking about?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad to see you, Voda!  We'll be starting at 1st level.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2009)

Great I'll have something later on today.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 2, 2009)

How will you handle ability score generation and hit points?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2009)

um ... *ahem* ... DIBBS! for a good mix, eh? I wish you had tome of battle: book of nine swords. I need to think here.

maybe a rogue?


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey there, Ytt!  If we are dealing with PHB classes, I'll submit a paladin, why the heck not


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> How will you handle ability score generation and hit points?




Voadam, ability scores are 32 point buy, Max HP's at first level, subsequent levels are what you roll, even ones.
Glad to see you both here, Scott and Helfdan!  Paly and rogue will be fine.  I will edit the first post to keep track...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 3, 2009)

My choices:
1. Human Cleric of Pelor
2. Half-Orc Sorcerer
3. Half-Orc Druid
4. Dwarven Wizard


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2009)

Which would you like?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

if it alright with you, I would like to post a work in progress in the rg thread.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you using the DCC 35 Known World Gazeteer Cosmology?

My first thought was a warlock who had pacted with one of the dark gods/demons there for power but this is incompatible with a paladin so I will come up with a different concept.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 3, 2009)

Just clarifying, 3.0 psionics handbook or 3.5 expanded psionics handbook?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> if it alright with you, I would like to post a work in progress in the rg thread.



Like, a character in progress?  Sure.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 3, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Are you using the DCC 35 Known World Gazeteer Cosmology?
> 
> My first thought was a warlock who had pacted with one of the dark gods/demons there for power but this is incompatible with a paladin so I will come up with a different concept.
> 
> ...




DCC 35 Known World Gazeteer Cosmology: Not using that, I'm not sure what it is.  You could make a warlock with a fey pact (a la 4th ed), or the star pact (a la 4th ed), or design some other power source.  I have a warlock concept that is technically infernal, but was thrust upon him unwillingly.  There's lots you can do.
I have the 3.0 PsiHB in hard copy which I am familiar with, and I have a digital copy of the 3.5 version that I haven't really dug into that much.  I will generally use 3.0 (due to familiarity) unless it conflicts in an important way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

oooo

A fey based woarlock can get interesting. in the sat. table top game i am in, there is a warlock with a fey based "thing" his summoned creatures, instead of being undead, are creatures with the woodling template. he is level 6 right now and rides a displacer beast with the woodling template.

his history was that he was possed by a fey spirit to begin with. his tribe saw he was tainted with this dark spirit and basically kicked him out. the character is bassed on an Afican tribal origin.

will that help for any ideas for you?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Like, a character in progress?  Sure.




yes, that is what i was thinking. and  thanks.



			
				Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I also like to... Oh, I'll just let you find out on your own.




what? what?! what is it that you like to do? huh???


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2009)

A draft:

```
Name: Tuk "Heavy hand" Apeldan
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)     BAB: +1         HP: 13 (1d10+3)
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 0
Int: 13 +1 (4p.)     Speed: 30'(-10)      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 09 -1 (2p.)     Init: +2      Spell Save: +0
Cha: 08 -1 (0p.)     ACP: -4         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +4    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    18
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 16

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2     +3          +5
Ref:                       0     +2          +2
Will:                      0     -1          -1

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Spiked Chain            +4      2d4+3      x2
Net                     +3       -         -
Sling                   +3      1d4+3      x2

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Abilities: 
Human:     
*  Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.
* 1 extra feat at 1st level.
* 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
* Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.

Feats: Exotic weapon prof. Combat expertise. Improved trip


Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                  4    +3          +7
Intimidate             4    -1          +3
Jump                   4    +3          +7 

Equipment:            
Scale armor           50gp   30lb
Shield, large, wooden 7gp    10lb
Chain spiked          25gp   10lb    
Net                   20gp   6lb 
Sling                  1gp
Bullets
Bed roll
Flint and steel
Iron pot	
X days of trail ration
Waterskin
                 
Money:
```


Money?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> oooo
> 
> A fey based woarlock can get interesting. in the sat. table top game i am in, there is a warlock with a fey based "thing" his summoned creatures, instead of being undead, are creatures with the woodling template. he is level 6 right now and rides a displacer beast with the woodling template.
> 
> ...




African fey-  Hmm, reminds me of a book I read once about creatures known as the Shetani.






Anyways, I will try to review characters by the 8th at the latest.  I will be working wednesday through saturday, and I frequently don't get home untill late, so no promises there.  Also, it seems like ENworld has been flakey again lately.  Hopefully it won't mess us up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, Yttermayn, could I use one of these charas (downgraded to first level when needed)?:

Monk
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4301948-post9.html

Warmage
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4142034-post3.html

Cleric
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4271443-post16.html


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 4, 2009)

Since I am using a mobile device at the moment, and checking char sheets in that format is a hassle, ill answer your question with a question.  De-leveled to 1, do they fit the guidelines I set already?  If so then yes.  Will any of them need a special GM stamp of approval for something special?  Do they use a book 3 didn't mention?  Ill look at them more thoroughly when I get desktop time.



Walking Dad said:


> Hey, Yttermayn, could I use one of these charas (downgraded to first level when needed)?:
> 
> Monk
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4301948-post9.html
> ...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Which would you like?




Any of those listed I can play. I will wait and see what others decide and then choose to best complement the group.

1. Yoseph Errol Smithe
Human Cleric of Pelor

2. Grynth
Half-Orc Druid with
Molly
badger animal companion

3. Phud
Half-Orc Sorcerer with
Bird
raven familiar

4. Thrindar
Dwarf Wizard with
Toby
cat familiar


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, i think i have a working rogue. I am still wondering if the name might be a bit oer the top though.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 5, 2009)

"So, uh... Like, is that your real name?"
(Quote attributed to a female NPC Scott's rogue tried to pick up in a bar.)

Ok, cool Tailspinner.  Guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

It took me about 45 seconds and re reading the post 4 times to get that. I must be getting old

I get it. a working rogue, like a 'working girl'. bad.very very bad. and i thought i was bad.I have much to learn. just call me grasshopper, master.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 5, 2009)

Walking Dad: 
The monk appears to use several sources I don't have/use.
What sources are War Mage class and deep halfling race from?
I don't see any real issues with the cleric, since the diety can be found right here on ENworld and dosn't appear to have anything hinky about him.

I'd be willing to work with you on any of these guys.  So far the cleric looks to be the most straight forward choice.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 5, 2009)

I will have the pally ready by the weekend, boss!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 5, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> I will have the pally ready by the weekend, boss!




Sweet!  I still probably won't be able to check characters over in depth until sunday at the earliest, though.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 5, 2009)

hello hello
if you still have room i'd like to join.
happy to play any class. 
it looks like you need a cleric of some sort. i could roll one.
any alignment restrictions?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 5, 2009)

You are welcome, Amaury!  Non-evil is the rule of thumb.  This is supposed to be a more "classic" (ie. nostalgic) style dungeon crawl, back in the day when the characters all are friends or met in a tavern, NPC's are there to get killed, most of the adventure is in a dungeon, and the gals all wear chainmail bikinis.  

But I try to be fairly loose as I am able, so if you have a real burning need to be evil and we can figure a way to make it work, then we can do that.  But if you just have a burning need, then maybe you should see a doctor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2009)

Chainmail bikinis? darn, i was hoping for leather and laetex

CENSORED!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2009)

*Work in progress*

Jakobee Cyr

Human Warlock 1
CN

Str 10
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 14
Cha 14

Hp 8
AC 16 (+4 armor +2 dex), Touch 12, FF 14

F+2 R+2 W+4
BAB +0
Grapple +0
Initiative +2

Attacks
Eldritch blast ranged touch 1d6 R 60' spell-like SP +1

Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

Skills
Concentration +6 (4 ranks +2 con)
Knowledge Planar +6 (4 ranks +2 int)
Knowledge Religion +6 (4 ranks +2 int)
Sense Motive +6 (4 ranks +2 wis)
Use Magic Device +6 (4 ranks +2 cha)
-2 armor penalty.

Eldritch blast 1d6 ranged touch 60' range, spell like (PBS, PS)
Invocations: Spiderwalk

Equipment
Chain shirt
Backpack with:
waterskin, 
1 day’s trail rations,
bedroll, 
sack,
flint and steel
Hooded lantern, 3 pints of oil.
15 gp

Jakobee is the son of the famed hero Sir Conrad Cyr, the knight of the holy order of the Seelenritter who stood against the draconic hordes of the Red Hand. Jakobee chose to reject the noble path of his father and struck out for a life on his own.

What few know is that Sir Conrad is a grandson and devoted follower of the archdevil Fierna, Lady of Fire, Pain, and Pleasure, charged to work from within the seelenritters to hunt down enemies of the Lady as well as those who have gone traitor. Jakobee first had suspicions, then found proof.

Jakobee is conflicted, he adored his heroic father when he was a youth but abhors him now that he knows the truth and has sworn never to serve the Lady, instead heading out on his own. He rejected the knighthood refusing to take a place among the seelenritters. At turns he tries to fight evil and other times he gives in to the anger of his conflicted soul.

One benefit of his infernal heritage is that he commands diabolic magics, which enable him to crusade against evil even without the training of a knight.

He has joined with others not of the order and tries to do good and truly fight evil, but is sometimes plagued by dreams of his great-grandmother laughing at him unwittingly serving her ends despite his best intentions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 5, 2009)

What about Tuk? is he some sort of approved? 
I was thinking on latex too... I'm always thinking about those possibilities.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 5, 2009)

well these bikini things gave me an idea. I'd like to play a female rogue, very much on the teasing side.. high on charisma, 
would be nice to see Helfdan's paladin's reactions!!  

Rosalia, called "The Rose"
Hu, Thief
L1, CN
S10=2
I14=6
W12= 4
D16= 10
C12 = 4
Ch14 = 6
Total = 32

what do you say?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

[sblock]*Thrindar*
*Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 4' 1''
*Weight:* 160#
*Hair:* White
*Eyes:* Violet
*Age:* 65

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Dex:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
*Int:* 18 (+4) [16 points]
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Cha:* 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Con, -2 Cha, Darkvision 60 ft., Stone Cunning, Weapon Familiarity, Stability, +2 against poison, spells & spell-like effects, +1 attack against orcs & goblins, +4 to AC against giant type, +2 Appraise & Craft checks related to stone and metal; Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Arcane Spells.

*Hit Dice:* 1d4+3+3
*Max HP:* 10
*Current HP:* 10
*AC:* 10 (+0 Dex)
*ACP:* +0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 0%
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+0 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +0 [+0 base, +0 Dex]
Will +4 [+2 base, +2 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +0/+0
*Melee Atk:* +0
*Ranged Atk:* +0

*Weapons:*
Dagger (+0, 1d4, x2, 10’, P)

*Skills:*
Concentration +7 [4 ranks, +3 Con]
Decipher Script +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (arcana) +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (history) +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Move Silently +3 [0 ranks, +0 Dex, +3 familiar]
Spellcraft +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]

*Feat:*
Toughness
Scribe Scroll

*Languages:* Common, Dwarf, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Undercommon.

*Spell/Day* – 4|3
*Prohibited Schools* – Enchantment, Necromancy
*Spell Book*
0th – Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights*, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Flare*, Ghost Sound, Light*, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost*, Read Magic, Resistance
1st – Burning Hands*, Comprehend Languages, Enlarge Person, Mage Armor, Magic Missile*, Shield, Summon Monster I
*Spells Known* DC +4
0th – Acid Splash, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost
1st – Burning Hands, Mage Armor, Magic Missile

*Encumbrance:* 33# Light; 66# Medium; 100# Heavy; 200# Lift; 500# Drag

*Equipment*
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
Spell Component Pouch (2#, 5gp, belt)
Backpack (2#, 2gp, back)
-Dagger (1#, 2gp, pack)
-Spellbook (3#, pack)
-Inkpen (1sp, pack)
-Vial of Ink (8gp, pack)
-10 Candles (1sp, pack)
-Flint & Steel (1gp, pack)
-4 Sheets of Parchment (8sp, pack)
-Treasure (1gp, pack)
------------------------------
Total (8#, light load)

*Companion:*
Toby; Male Tabby Cat; Tiny Magical Beast; HD 1d8; hp 5; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13; BAB +0; Grp -12; Atk +4 melee (claws, 1d2-1/x2); Full Atk +4 melee (clawsx2, 1d2-4/x2), -1 melee (bite, 1d3-4/x2); SA -; SQ low-light vision, scent; AL TN; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +1; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 7.
Skills & Feats: Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14, Jump +10, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +3; Weapon Finesse.
Special: Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry Voda, Tuk looks awesome so far.  I've never really played with anyone much that has used exotic weapons extensively.  Interesting flavor there.  As far as money goes, I figure average fighter cash is fair enough for everyone: 120GP.

Voadam, Jacobee looks interesting.  I'll be living vicariously through you.  Still haven't gotten to play a warlock myself.  

Amaury, Rosalia sounds like fun, but Scott has already been building a rogue.  Not saying you can't, just making you aware of the fact.  You may wish to reconsider, or Scott may, or you two could specialize your rogues into two complimentary flavors, maybe.  I'll let you two decide.

Tailspinner, Thrindar looks ok on a cursory inspection.  What happened to him to get the weird hair and eye coloring?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 6, 2009)

Slots taken:

Voda Vosa - Tuk, Human Exotic Fighter
Scott - J.J.J.H.S., "Working" Rogue
Helfdan - Chuck, Paladin
Amaury - Rosalia, Human Chainmail Bikini-Clad Rogue
Tailspinner - Thrindar, Dwarf Evoker Wizard
Voadam - Jakobee Cyr, Human Warlock extraordinaire
Walking Dad - MonkWarmageCleric-ee type guy

Did I miss anyone/anything?
Looks like we could use some kind of healer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2009)

i can change to an arcane caster an let the Human Chainmail Bikini-Clad Rogue have some un hindered fun.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2009)

Do what ever you want, but give Tuk a  chance to give honours to his nick name.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 6, 2009)

Tuk, Rosalia could use your chains with some good effect. that'd fulfil the latex side that lives in you! 

Scott, I was not sure whether you had firmed up on the working thief concept or not..


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 6, 2009)

Slots taken:

Voda Vosa - Tuk, Human Exotic Fighter
Scott - Chuck, Arcane Caster
Helfdan - Chuck, Paladin
Amaury - Rosalia, Human Chainmail Bikini-Clad Rogue
Tailspinner - Thrindar, Dwarf Evoker Wizard
Voadam - Jakobee Cyr, Human Warlock extraordinaire
Walking Dad - MonkWarmageCleric-ee type guy


Still looks like we could use some kind of healer.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 6, 2009)

Voda:  I like that drawing of Lucky Leng the best.  Very dynamic, you can just tell that whatever is going to be on the other end of that staff is really going to feel it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2009)

Amaury:

its ok. even though i was almost done, i can re do another character. I am going to let you do the 'working girl'rogue here as that has way more flaver them mine!


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Slots taken:
> 
> Voda Vosa - Tuk, Human Exotic Fighter
> Scott - J.J.J.H.S., "Working" Rogue
> ...




I'll hop in on the healer part if you wouldn't mind having me.  

I'm thinking half-orc cleric of pelor.  not the brightest or most likeable, but a healer nonetheless.

32 point buy = (this is how I'd build if we were planning on advanvcing and using stat bumps in the future)
St - 17 = 8 pts.
Dx - 13 = 5 pts.
Co - 14 = 6 pts.
It - 6 = 0 pts.
Wi - 17 = 13 pts.
Ch - 6 = 0 pts.

Please let me know how you see the adventure working out and then I'll determine how best to stat him out.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 6, 2009)

Got room for the Monkey?  

Specifically, a monster progression from Savage Species.    I'm thinking, given the group's composition, of something big and brutish.  Ogre, Troll, Wereboar, Flesh Golem...something like that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Voda:  I like that drawing of Lucky Leng the best.  Very dynamic, you can just tell that whatever is going to be on the other end of that staff is really going to feel it.




Thanks Yttermayn, it's my personal second favourite. I should upload all the other draws I have, but I'm just lazy about it =)


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 7, 2009)

Madmic: your cleric is most welcome!  The campaign should get you all to 10th level if we make it all the way through all 4 modules, with each one getting you 2 to 3 levels, should you survive.  Should we make it that far, I would certainly wish to keep it going from there. 
CM: how could I deny The Monkey?  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 7, 2009)

I am thinking arcane caaster: 

a) wizard-conjurer

or

b) scercerer (too bad we arn't useing pathfinder rules)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank ye kindly.  

I'll cook up some stats tonight.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am thinking arcane caaster:
> 
> a) wizard-conjurer
> 
> ...




What's special about a pathfinder sorcerer?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

in the pathfinder playtest beta releas pdf pp 42 to 47 it describes different heritages that a scercerer can choose from: Abberrent, Abysmal, Arcane, Celetilal, Destined, Draconic (and subtype is chosed as well), Elemental, Fey, Infernal and Undead. then each gets cirtain posers and abilities as they advance in level.

For example, my monk 2 scorcerer 4 (human)

draconic bloodline (bronze)

natral claw attacks ( i think they stack with monk attack. not sure off the top of my head)
Draconic resistance bassed on dragon type (5/elecricity) and it improves with level

eventually he could have:
natural armor bonus that improves with level
Breath weapon based on dragon type and improves with level
wings, immunities and blindsense

when you add draconic feats on top of that, WOOOW!

i personally have been wanting to play an elemental (earth) scorcerer...but it wont be for a bit.

Oh, and there are bonus spells and bonus feats and in pathfinder you choose the cantruips he can cast,but in pathfinder you cast cantrips (and orisons) at will. there are some restrictions though.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 8, 2009)

actually, all the pathfinder classes are cooler.  (as are the ones in PH2).  This is because in Player's Handbook I only the druid and barbarian actually get something cool every level.  Some classes are basically 'dead' after level 9.  The classes in pathfinder are all brought 'up' to the level of the druid and barb.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Monkey glanced through Pathfinder Beta when he downloaded the free version and said to himself upon seeing the sorcerer, "Ooh, that looks nifty, I'll have to actually read that part."

Still haven't gotten around to it, yet, though.

As for my character, what do you say to an Earth Elemental (progression is attached)?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 8, 2009)

Earth Glide at 1st level, and an inordinately high natural armor bonus make me apprehensive about this progression.  The first three levels are not such a big deal for nat. armor, but if he multi's at 4th to, say, fighter, now he can throw heavy armor on and become a juggernaut.
Earth glide seems a bit powerful for a 1st level character to be able to completely ignore dungeon walls.  Considering the fact that dungeons are primarily where you guys will be adventuring, this may be a bit im-balancing.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

as a player, i would say i am all for it ... as a dm, regretfully you are right, imho.

however on another note, do you have complete mage? there is a quasi-wizaed varient i would like to know if you would allow.

Wizard, focused specialist (conjurer)
pages 34, 35

and a feat (acidic splatter) on page 37 i would eventually like to take.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Alrighty, how's about a troll?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2009)

Depends, can i use a sample of your blood to cast trollish fortitude? or to summon some uber trolls to fight for us?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> however on another note, do you have complete mage? there is a quasi-wizaed varient i would like to know if you would allow.
> 
> Wizard, focused specialist (conjurer)
> pages 34, 35
> ...




I have access to a copy of complete mage, it turns out.  The focused specialist looks workable, but I'm gonna have to nay-say the acidic splatter feat.  Looks like a way to endlessly throw fairly serious acid spell effect attacks.  Though, with a troll in the party, I can understand why you may want to be able to do that...
Which brings me to CM.  The troll looks more reasonable, not really gaining massive amounts of power until some serious leveling is done, so I think it can work.  I noticed that the doc you gave me must have been generated using the centaur progression as a templete - it still mentions the centaur in at least one place.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 8, 2009)

Oops.  Going to have to fix that.    The centaur was one of the first progressions I did (I'm sure you recall when that was ) so it also serves as the basic formatting template.

I'll have stats worked for Mr. Troll probably tomorrow-ish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the focused specialist. I do have a possible metat game question. whick would benifit the party more...trans muter, invoker or conjurer?


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 9, 2009)

Never mind....   this is not the post you are looking for...  move along...


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2009)

so what are these races I'm seeing?  I'm just wondering if I'm being left out in the cold playing a vanilla half-orc if there's other options on the table.  I don't have all the books available to me, so I was curious if there was something else out there.

The troll looks like there should be an ECL associated with it unless I'm missing something...

I'm not trying to be nitpicky or anything, I'm just trying to better my character if there's a way.  Please let me know what books you're allowing, or if you can see any other race that might benefit me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't lose if you play a human. We rule, that's a fact.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Can't lose if you play a human. We rule, that's a fact.





hoo yah! huamns are the l33t! (and all that other stuff)

by the way, Madmid, you can see the list of books allowed in the first second or third post. if not ther look acouple moe down the line. I know they are posted, just cant think of it through this headache.

if there is something you like froma nother book, just ask 'y' and he will decide and let you know.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 9, 2009)

Maddmic:  Crazy Monkey is a DM on several other threads I play on.  He's an excellent DM and has revised some of the savage species options so that instead of an ecl adjustment, they gain levels in thier race.  Just because he's playing a troll, dosn't mean he's starting with regeneration- he's still a juvenile and dosn't get that until he's got 4 levels of troll.  Within limits, he can multiclass to other player classes, but of course doing that means delaying his developement as a troll.  As far as your own character goes, there is nothing wrong with him as he is.  Savage species dosn't really give you an advantage over normal races, just more variety if you really want to play something wierd.  It's actually kind of a hassle, because you have to make some agonizing choices about the character's developement due to the leveling race system.  Basically, unless you want to be more than just the monster, you have to multiclass.  Multiclassing often sucks with monsters, because you almost always end up diluting both classes.  It's kind of like multiclassing a spellcaster class with something else.  
I often end up playing something wierd in Monkey's games because I am old and jaded and wierd.  So when he shows up wanting to play in my game (kind of an honor, actually), I am willing to work with him on using one of his custom savage species races.
Given all of that, if you still want to play one of them, I'll work with you. But, you'll have to get Monkey to write up a progression for you, and if I feel it's balanced, we'll go with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

in one of Monkey's games he plays a centaur, while in an other he plays a shapechanging giant spider, fey, thingy


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 9, 2009)

And to follow up on that, here's a list of the progressions I've already done.  

Angel, Astral Deva
Animal Class, Wolf (used with the Anthropomorphic Animal or Lycanthrope Template Classes)
Athropomorphic Animal
Aranea
Centaur
Dragon, Crystal
Eladrin, Ghaele
Elemental, Earth (recently revised thanks to feedback )
Genie, Janni
Githzerai, Psionic
Golem, Flesh
Half-Celestial
Half-Giant
Half-Vampire
Inevitable, Zelekhut (modified into a humanoid configuration)
Loxo
Medusa
Mind Flayer
Nimblewright
Scorpionfolk
Sprite, Pixie
Troll
Yuan-ti


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

what also would have been cool is if you had left a link to these progressions


how about an Astral Deva Focused Conjurer? What does he conjure? celstrial dire badgers of course!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't have them online anywhere yet.  I can either attach them here (but I only do that sparingly) or e-mail them to folks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> I don't have them online anywhere yet.  I can either attach them here (but I only do that sparingly) or e-mail them to folks.




sent you a PM.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah, my mistake then.  I appologize.  I now recollect the levelling as a race in addition or in place of levelling in a class.  I didn't realize that these were races that you could take levels in.

I'll stick with the half-orc dummy and hopefully have a character sheet up some time tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

got it. like it. just not sure how to/if can start as a wizard.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

i think i will remain human, and just incororate an astral deva into his history for the fun of it. maybe I can take Leadership later and have the astral deva as a cohort.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds good, all.  Everybody please try to get sheets up for review tonight, if at all possible.  Thanks!


----------



## Amaury (Feb 9, 2009)

Rosalia 'work-in-progress' sheet... 


[sblock=Rosalia Level 1]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Rosalia
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] CN
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (03p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 7 (1d6+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (04p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]Leather       10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 13          
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                   [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]               0     +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                2     +3          +5
[B]Will:[/B]               0     +1          +1

[B]Weapon             Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier               +0      1d6+0      18-20/x2
Shortbow             +3      1d6+0         x3
Dagger               +0      1d4+0      19-20/x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Initiative (Hu), Nimble fingers (1st lvl)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] (8+2)x4 + 4 (hu) = 44     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                       4    +2          +6
Climb                       1    +0          +1
Diplomacy                   4    +2          +6
Disable Device              4    +2    +2    +8
Disguise                    4    +2          +6
Gather Info                 4    +2          +6
Hide                        4    +3          +7
Intimidate                  1    +3          +4
Move Silently               4    +3          +7
Open Lock                   4    +3          +7
Perform (dance)             2    +2          +4
Search                      4    +2    +2    +8
Sense Motive                1    +1          +2
Sleight of Hand             1    +3          +4
Tumble                      1    +3          +4
Use Rope                    1    +3          +6

[B]Equipment:                 Weight     Cost (gp)[/B]
Rapier                       2.0        20.0
Shortbow                     2.0        30.0
Dagger                       1.0         2.0
Arrows(20)                   2.0         1.0
MW Thief tools               2.0       100.0
Backpack                     2.0         2.0
Candles (10)                 0.0         0.5
Fishhook                     0.0         0.1
Flint & Steel                0.0         1.0
Sack                         1.0         0.1
Soap                         1.0         0.5
Small miror
Comb&Make-up
My outfit                    --          --
Leather Armor               15.0        10.0 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]28lb      [B]Money:[/B]  gp sp 0cp

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]             38   76    115   230   575

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 128lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] light brown
[B]Skin:[/B] white
```
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 9, 2009)

Scrag has been posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  

He's lacking in gear as I wasn't certain how you wanted to handle starting gold.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2009)

John tannerson is in the rg thread, still getting fine tuned. the history is a bit wordy. just to forwarn you.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2009)

I updated mine earlier, I used the starting package from CA, just ditched the weapons and kept the gold.

Do you want me to put him in the RG now or after you look it over?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 9, 2009)

Voadam, go ahead and post him.  I'll post there if there are any problems.
Monkey, Looking good.
Scott, looks like you're still working on your wizard.  Please be sure to sblock him!
Amaury, also still working on her I see.
Anybody hear from Walking Dad lately?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 9, 2009)

Slots taken:

Voda Vosa - Tuk, Human Exotic Fighter
Scott - John Tannerson, Human Conjuror (for now)
Helfdan - Roderic Asturien, Human Paladin
Amaury - Rosalia, Human Chainmail Bikini-Clad Rogue
Tailspinner - Thrindar, Dwarf Evoker Wizard
Voadam - Jakobee Cyr, Human Warlock extraordinaire
Walking Dad - MonkWarmageCleric-ee type guy
Crazy Monkey - Scrag, psychic troll.  Wait, what?
Maddmic - "Half-orc dummy"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

My plan is to multiclass Scrag as a psychic warrior eventually.    So, starting gold?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 10, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> My plan is to multiclass Scrag as a psychic warrior eventually.    So, starting gold?




Oh sorry, you did ask that.  Everybody got 120 (average for fighter).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

waduya mean :Human Conjuror (for now)?

any who, i will finish tomarrow. need sleep.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

Alrighty, I'll equip Scrag tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> waduya mean :Human Conjuror (for now)?
> 
> any who, i will finish tomarrow. need sleep.




For now.  Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

Scrag is now updated with gear.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 10, 2009)

Grok, half-orc dummy of Pelor, has been posted for your viewing pleasure.

I am still undecided about the long spear and about his strength.  I may drop his strength to a 16 and not keep the long spear, but I'll figure it out before we start the game.

If I drop the strength then I'll bump the dex to a 14 and the ch to a 7.

also, if there are any groovy weapons out there that would fit Grok, please let me know.  I don't care if they do more damage than what he has or not, I'm more about flavor.  Or, if there's another orc weapon in other books that I don't know about that'd be cool too.  I'm not wasting my time on the double axe as Grok will never have the feat to take 2 weapon fighting.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 10, 2009)

Rosalia has combed her hair and put her make-up on. she's ready for action!


----------



## Amaury (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott, I'm curious, where did you find all these spells? Which book? or URL?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> waduya mean :Human Conjuror (for now)?
> 
> any who, i will finish tomarrow. need sleep.






Yttermayn said:


> For now.  Mwahahahahaha!



*rolls eyes* freak evil freak

Amaury,

I made a compilation of the spell compendium and players hand book, removed the artwork and compressed any spaces. came up with a document some 140+ pages long. I have only done this for arcane spells.

baring any errors, the spell lists are alphabetized and the actual spell list with descriptions are all alphabetized. It was a labor of love.

I guess i kinda need to designate what spells are in the spell compendium, eh?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 10, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Oh sorry, you did ask that.  Everybody got 120 (average for fighter).




I will upgrade to a chain shirt then.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I guess i kinda need to designate what spells are in the spell compendium, eh?




Well, that and designate which are actually in your spellbook, and which are memorized.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 10, 2009)

scott, nice list anyhow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Oh sorry, you did ask that.  Everybody got 120 (average for fighter).




Actually average for fighter is 150. Max is 240. Min is 60. Average is (Max+Min)/2. 120 is half Max.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 10, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Actually average for fighter is 150. Max is 240. Min is 60. Average is (Max+Min)/2. 120 is half Max.




You are technically correct.  Wheeee!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2009)

Scott DeWar;4660720Amaury said:
			
		

> .... [/blah blah]
> I guess i kinda need to designate what spells are in the spell compendium, eh?





Yttermayn said:


> Well, that and designate which are actually in your spellbook, and which are memorized.



sorry, had to go to work. just got home a bit ago and now getting back to it.



Amaury said:


> scott, nice list anyhow.



 thank you very much. 



Tailspinner said:


> Actually average for fighter is 150. Max is 240. Min is 60. Average is (Max+Min)/2. 120 is half Max.






Yttermayn said:


> You are technically correct.  Wheeee!




 does this mean we get 150 gp instead of 120 then?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> does this mean we get 150 gp instead of 120 then?




Nope.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2009)

You be evil Yttermayn, evil.-


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Evil alignment is one of the prerequisites of the DM prestige class.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, im going to bed.  I intend to start the game sunday, so be ready.  I will check in to answer questions and such, but i can make no guarentees since i will mostly be on a mobile device and away from most of my resources.  Good luck and goodnight!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> You be evil Yttermayn, evil.-




I do believe i have been saying that all along ... or did i say that abaou crazy monkey ... or was it ...


----------



## maddmic (Feb 11, 2009)

CM, I hate to go over peoples character sheets and point things out (because I know mine are never correct the first go around), buuuut......

Since Scrag is medium and he has a strength of 20, should his damage for the great axe be 1d12+7 as two-handed weapons add 1.5 times the strength rating to the damage.  Unless of course he's using it one-handed....

Either way, it looks as though Scrag and Grok could have some very in depth conversations.  Had you given thought to the deity of the cleric who is watching Scrag?  If it's Pelor, perhaps Grok could've teamed up with Scrag earlier.  I'm sure that would've made the poor clerics head hurt though as an IT of 6 conversing with an IT of 4 would lend to some pretty interesting and short discussions.  Potentially violent ones too.  lol


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Ok, im going to bed.  I intend to start the game sunday, so be ready.  I will check in to answer questions and such, but i can make no guarentees since i will mostly be on a mobile device and away from most of my resources.  Good luck and goodnight!




Sorry, i have not been sleeping right lately. too many injuries that are sensitive to air pressure changes/storm fronts moving in.

I am working on it as much as possible.

once again, sorry.



			
				madmic said:
			
		

> Since Scrag is medium and he has a strength of 20, should his damage for the great axe be 1d12+7 as two-handed weapons add 1.5 times the strength rating to the damage. Unless of course he's using it one-handed....




I cannot be sure at this time, but i think the Str dam bonus X 1.5 is for one handed weapons being used two handed. I could be wrong.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2009)

Indeed you are =D

The x1.5 applies to all two handed weaponry. It's that or all the barbarians I've made in my life are overpowered XD


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, the 1.5 Str mod applies to any two-handed weapon.  Oops.  Thanks for pointing that out.  

And having a background connection between Grok and Scrag works for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2009)

well then, I am quite humbled. I guess that teaches me to try and think before my second cup of coffee.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 11, 2009)

well, yes, having two characters with below norm Intelligence will be INTERESTING... 
I wonder how to play Rosalia: the good friend who tells Scrag to go first in the trapped corridor because there is a juicy chunk of meat at the end? or the dismissive one who will league all others against these dummers??


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 11, 2009)

Scrag may be dumber than an orc and twice as ugly but he has enough wisdom to know when something is dangerous.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 11, 2009)

Rosalia can be very persuasive though I somewhat doubt her charms could have any effetcs on Scrag... 
she'll have to work something out!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 12, 2009)

I equate low int but high Wis to a character like forest gump.  Forest wasn't bright enough to realize all kinds of random stuff happens to people all the time due to an incalculable number of variables working over long periods of time, but he was able to reflect upon the fact that life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 12, 2009)

yummmm chocolate ... *ping* there just went my blood sugar. rats.

at any rate, i think i have a finished character. May i present John Tannerson, focused conjurer

I plan on adding a copy of the summon monster spell and the monster templates that he can uses in spoiler blocks later. just need to give my tired old eyes a rest.

ps, take note he is not a "working" wizard.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2009)

I am also sure that it would only take scrag or grok being duped once to know that next time, somebody else could go first instead, or get thumped.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2009)

I've just realize my character's name is even shorter that the troll's one. D'ho!

Anyway, expect Tuk as the must silent and inert thing you've ever seen.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be on vacation skiing from Friday night for a week so Rosalia will unfortunately miss the start of this glorious and rewarding adventure!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 13, 2009)

Amaury said:


> I will be on vacation skiing from Friday night for a week so Rosalia will unfortunately miss the start of this glorious and rewarding adventure!




Bhah!  What's skiing got that i dont got?  Huh?!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scrag want smash things!  When Scrag get to smash things?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2009)

Tuk is as enthusiast as Scrag, reading his chain


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 15, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Scrag want smash things!  When Scrag get to smash things?




Soon, my smelly friend, soon.  I finally got a few moments so I'm putting stuff together and will post the thread link in a bit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2009)

we're stilwaiting for frenchy to get back from his skieing trip. I hope he misses all the trees. and the rocks. and the clifts now that i think of it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't Mwuahahaha


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

My fiance and daughter were in a car crash today.  Everyone is ok, but starting will be delayed.  I hope to start tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, hope they get ok, my best wishes for them, the game is not important, take all the time you need. I start reading the sentence and a cold wind creep up through my spine. Made me remeber...


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 16, 2009)

Yikes!!  Glad they are well!


----------



## maddmic (Feb 16, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> My fiance and daughter were in a car crash today.  Everyone is ok, but starting will be delayed.  I hope to start tomorrow (Monday).




Uh yeah, don't even post tomorrow.  Take some time, breath deeply and make sure they're ok.  No reason to rush anything.  We'll be here.

Glad to hear they're doing well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

I am glad all are well. as madmic says, take your time. I say family first. spend some quality time there.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 16, 2009)

Take care of your family.  We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Take care of your family.  We'll be here when you get back.




Thanks guys, my daughter is with her mom and is totally unscathed.  My fiance is sleeping.  I'm just going to be hanging around the house today catering to her (she's a bit sore).  Basically some of her neck muscles are pulled, but there are no spinal or skeletal injuries.  They were very lucky.  They were on a highway going the speed limit when a kid doing 70 in a 35 on a small road that ran perpendicular to the highway ran the stop sign and came shooting across the road in front of her.  The impact spun him around on the road and caromed My fiance's car off the road.  Both cars are totaled, but everyone is ok physically, thank God.
Gaming is how I chill out, so I'm gonna do it instead of sitting around and fretting about it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2009)

Ouch! Good she has some nice reflex saving throws! Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Ouch! Good she has some nice reflex saving throws! Hope she gets better soon.




Lol, yes, it would seem so.

Ok, folks this is it!  The game is afoot!  New IC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250713-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ic.html#post4669462

This thread will now be used as the OOC thread for the game.

Maddmic, just a side note, I noticed Grok's race is still listed as human (narsven) in the sheet, but the title says Half-Orc.  I assume you're still going with Half-Orc.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> At last he was in the hamlet of Hadler's Gap. Having caught wind of rumors of strange happenings, murders, and roberies in the area around the hamlet, he realized that such events often lead to demand for a certain sets of skills. Skills that he happened to possess and with this demand the potential for lucrative rewards. As he meandered through the hamlet he tried to catch one of the local's eye. "Where would I find someone in charge? A mayor or some such?" Toby sat next to his companion and punctuated his question with a "Meow!" Thrindar continued. "I am Thrindar the Great. No doubt you have heard of me? I am here to rid this place of its troubles!" Toby began cleaning his left paw.




Smart-alek!   Just working with what you gave me for character background...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2009)

ytterman, how many responses did you want to that in the rg thread?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Narsven...hmm...where have I heard that before?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ytterman, how many responses did you want to that in the rg thread?




Just the first two who would accept the roles.  Monkey has already accepted one of the roles, leaving one up for you if you want, or whoever is next if you don't.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2009)

what is the role? I guess you will say via privet message?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> what is the role? I guess you will say via privet message?




Yup.  I can guarantee it's cool and interesting, and fits well with your background (which is why I chose you four who have backgrounds).  It may also have some benefits besides flavor oriented ones.  You just have to decide if you are able to keep up with a little more dedication to the campaign, really.  Also, this particular role deals with old childhood memories that your character may not immediately recall, so I can't spill all the beans without ruining the role.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2009)

cool and interesting and it fits is enough for me...all the other is appriciated...go for it!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The troll points a thumb at itself, then utters in a snarling, gurgly voice, "Scrag."
> 
> He points at the half-orc, "Grok?"
> 
> He then points at the half-orc's companion, "Who?"




OMG!  If he's not carefull, Roderic's int might drop a few points just for witnessing a full conversation between these two! 

Scott, I will PM you sometime today with info on the special role.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 17, 2009)

yttermayn said:


> omg!  If he's not carefull, roderic's int might drop a few points just for witnessing a full conversation between these two!




rofl!!!!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 17, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Both cars are totaled, but *everyone is ok physically, *thank God.
> Gaming is how I chill out, so I'm gonna do it instead of sitting around and fretting about it.




Good to hear. People react differently to these kinds of things. 

I remember when I was last in a car crash the girl who was driving turned to me crying after she got out of the car and said "I hit them. I can't believe I hit them." She had totaled her car and minorly damaged two other cars she bumped into, luckily with nobody but us hurt. I had a bloody nose from the aribag impact and bruises on my legs where the crumpled front of the car had impacted me and I was coughing and half blinded from the airbag dust but I jumped about three feet in the air from sheer joy and adrenaline. "We lived!" was my reaction.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn, too late for the special role. I like these kinds of character hooks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Damn, too late for the special role. I like these kinds of character hooks.




heh heh heh ... you know you are slow when the old man beats you to it! (j/k)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> heh heh heh ... you know you are slow when the old man beats you to it! (j/k)




And a Monkey.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Good to hear. People react differently to these kinds of things.
> 
> I remember when I was last in a car crash the girl who was driving turned to me crying after she got out of the car and said "I hit them. I can't believe I hit them." She had totaled her car and minorly damaged two other cars she bumped into, luckily with nobody but us hurt. I had a bloody nose from the aribag impact and bruises on my legs where the crumpled front of the car had impacted me and I was coughing and half blinded from the airbag dust but I jumped about three feet in the air from sheer joy and adrenaline. "We lived!" was my reaction.




My friend rolled his bronco in the arizona desert.  Fortunately we both were belted in.  After 4 rolls we finally came to a stop and the first thing I said to him was "Damn!  That was fun!"  His reaction was to start laughing hysterically.  Different reactions, for sure.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it was mentioned a couple of weeks ago about the questioning of your sanity, ytterman, but far be it from me to bring that back up.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I start my 4-day work cycle today, which means my posting frequency and quality will drop during those days due to me being on the road a lot and until late, using a mobile phone for web access.  Please bear with me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've added background, personality and appearance to Thrindar's character sheet. Here are the pertinent bits placed here as well:

[sblock=BP&A]Background:
From a very young age Thrindar had been taught by his parents to be the best he could be. Not being like many parents they hoped only for the best of their children and never tried to pidgin hole them into any specific profession. His father was a well known dwarven smith and his mother was a tanner. Unfortunately Thrindar took the whole ‘best you can be’ attitude to an extreme and due to his obsessive compulsive behaviors worked out a hierarchy of people over the years. He chose the profession of a wizard and more specifically that of an evoker. As he continued to learn he quickly found the company of others to be overwhelmingly uncomfortable. But, over time, he has learned to ‘tolerate’ others. Thankfully his familiar, a grey tabby named Toby, is actually very friendly and often takes the edge off of his very odd master.

Personality:
Thrindar is very much an elitist. He believes in a hierarchy of things. To this end he has group people into categories where their class, race and even gender play a big role in how he treats them. The order of classes are evokers, conjurers, abjurers, transmuters, diviners, illusionists, necromancers, enchanters, wizards, druids, rangers, sorcerers, clerics, bards, paladins, rogues, monks, barbarians, fighters, and any others. The order of races are dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-elves, half-orcs, humans, elves, and any others. The order of gender are males, females, and any others. Of course he is at the top of the hierarchy being the de facto best of the best. He is also extremely obsessive compulsive.

Appearance:
Thrindar is short for a dwarf and a bit overweight for his height. His features are plain save for his flame red hair and his piercing reddish brown eyes. He generally can be seen wearing a dark brown shirt and breeches, and light brown belt and boots. Looped into his belt is a pouch and upon his back is a pack with unknown contents. Near him at al times is a grey tabby cat with an odd gleam in its eye.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scrag falls into the "any others" category on both race and class.    He and Thrindar are going to get along famously.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

All right, Thrindar's updated on he first page.  I guess "conceited" can still be a good alignment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

concieted good, that is what CG stands for, right?


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 19, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Thrindar steps into the church, glances around and then clears his throat as Toby peeks into the doorway. "Apparantly, if we wish to rid the town of its troubles we are to vanquish the ogre and his kobold allies in their cave hideout in the hills nearby. I have been given directions. Apparently the trouble started two months ago. Prior to two months ago the ogre was just an inconvenience and a local curiosity. He and the kobolds generally didn't bother the town too much. As long as everyone kept thier distance, the ogre and the kobolds left the town alone. A woodsman and some other victims were apparently mutilated."




Apparently, our dwarf wizard remembers conversations verbatim!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Apparently, our dwarf wizard remembers conversations verbatim!




I tweaked it a bit... Mutilated was not in the original dialogue. He's got an 18 INT though. He is able to remember spells verbatim and those have got to be way more complicated then simple conversations. :|


----------



## Amaury (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi! Back from skiing! Alive but knackered.
Lots of reading, and excellent reading I must say! Very good roleplay indeed! 
I'll post when I can be included in the story..


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 22, 2009)

I know you guys are chomping at the bit, but lets see if we can get Rosalia worked in here real quick.  I'm off for a couple days now and sick to boot, so I'll be able to be a very active DM for a bit.  Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

just a position reminder: i am presently in the graveyard, lookin g for the newly daparted furrier to pay respects on behalf of my family.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry, let's get John to join the party too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

headed that way now, soon as i get these voices out of my head... *shakes head: rattle rattle rattle...*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok all, here it is...

I have been down with some diabetes complications for the last two weeks and am now geting better. As such I am needing to get caugt up on jobs in progress. On top of that I have got my self hooked into trying for a play.

What that means is iIam going to be working late (I hope) and if I get a part, I will be praticing for my part if I get one. It is for a local community theater, but one that prides itself in prfessionalism.I will still be active in pbp, but i amy be reducing to like a very serious once per day poswting frequency.

Just wanted togive a heads up.

Scott DeWar


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2009)

Amaury said:


> Rosalia enters the inn  . . .She continues: "You see most visitors, the like of us. Did you notice anyone particular in the last months? Some stranger?"




You Know, that was a good question. I never thought of asking that.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

Monkey's here, really.    Playing catch up.  I'll post in a bit.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> You Know, that was a good question. I never thought of asking that.




get used to it: Rosalia is not blond!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

maybe john is blond ....


----------



## Amaury (Mar 8, 2009)

how tall is Scrag?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

About 7 feet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2009)

Thrindar and Toby!  Where hast thy little cat-paws taken thee? (ripped off and adapted from Crazy Monkey)  Anybody seen Tailspinner lately?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

A frayed knot (adopted from a long joke.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

re battle map

so whewre did you find the coding information for the alpha numeric  color and where / how did you get those bars of base white  that got turned green?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 13, 2009)

Not sure about the bars issue, but if you play around with this program and take a gander at the exported forum code, you'll probably figure it out.
Shanizar's Forum Mapmaker


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

did you see the new reville  thread? Turned out to be a Hoax. Moderators have started a new thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't understad what are you trying to say.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

He's referring to an incident involving an EN World user, Reveille, who was involved in several of the play-by-post games around here.

The original thread

The follow-up (you might want to read the first post of this thread before reading the other thread)


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

*My combat comments.*

Scott, casting defensively is only to avoid AoOs. It provides no benefit when your opponents are all at range and only risks fizzling the spell.

Ytterman, I believe since Scrag was healed up before his turn he acts normally at his normal initiative. Going unconscious might reasonably make him prone and drop things in hand though.

Maps are tough. I have not had great success with them as a DM over the years here. I recently found out though that if you have a pdf map you can copy into MSPaint and create a jpeg. I was not aware that all PCs come with MSpaint until my brother pointed it out in our yahoo group email game where we can post jpeg photos. It has worked out well there but I have not tried it here yet with the file posting limits.

Crazy Monkey, I'm not sure if it is obstructed terrain between us and the kobolds, but if not then you can charge and make an attack on round 1.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

Want cool maps? Work on them as I do, check this link of the game I'm running to see the kind of maps I make. I'm proud of my maps, so what? =P


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

I saw the original post and write down a comment on palge 6, but I lost track of it eventually. Dirty business.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 13, 2009)

I looked up Charge prior to posting Scrag's action.    It can only be done as a Full-Round Action, or as a Standard Action if you are limited to only a standard action or move action in the round for some reason (for example, during a surprise round).


----------



## Amaury (Mar 13, 2009)

yes Charge is Full Round.

Ytter, Rosalia had moved behind some cover up to 30. so not on the trail as you drew on map. thanks.

otherwise, who is it up to?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 15, 2009)

Amaury said:


> yes Charge is Full Round.
> 
> Ytter, Rosalia had moved behind some cover up to 30. so not on the trail as you drew on map. thanks.
> 
> otherwise, who is it up to?




Can you give me coordinates?  The only cover is the brush, which gets thicker the further away from the trail you get (to a point).  In the character's hindsight, it would seem the kobolds picked this part of the trail to set up an ambush due to the openness of the area between the trail and their own hiding place (which they had been using as cover until they sprang the trap), and the distance that a victim would have to traverse before they could even reach the kobolds in melee.  In short, what little cover there is in the area is roughly parallel to the trail out near the kobolds.  Maybe I will update the map in a bit and try to show where the low cover would be...


----------



## Amaury (Mar 15, 2009)

ok, sorry, I thought there were trees to get cover.
so just place me in M11 please.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 18, 2009)

For those of you also playing at gleemax/wotc forums, looks like one of the wotc goobers spilled orange soda on the server again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I'm having troubles accessing the site too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

are you sure it isn't cheeto dust in the hard drive?

by the way, i won't want to confuse things by posting early. Whose turn is it?


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry, I saw the request to wait until combat turn came up then wasn't able to get on much for a bit. I'll also try not to post any more retroactive action requests, I know they bug me as a DM.

So do you currently want us to wait for our turn in combat order before posting or post any time in the round? I'd vote for the latter to keep things from getting hung up waiting for individual resolutions like they were with me this week. I'm fine posting in a style like "Jakobee round 2" in the subject line of the post to help avoid confusion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2009)

About the AoO
I Think it's in the combat rules, here's a link
Quoting this part:


> Move Actions
> Stand Up
> Standing up from a prone position requires a move action and provokes attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 21, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> About the AoO
> I Think it's in the combat rules, here's a link
> Quoting this part:




Ok, I didn't see that.  Maybe another 3.5 thing.  Go ahead and smack him then.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

Monkey is back in action.  Sorry if I held up the combat.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 23, 2009)

Ghah.  Next combat = fewer but tougher enemies.  Should not have done the "oooodles of kobolds" thing for my first combat.  But I'm glad it did, since it will make more sense story wise later.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

All right, after a rocky start I feel like I'm on a roll now in this combat. Eldritch bolts at 1st level are fun. Incinerating the flesh off an enemy's skull makes me feel filled with Hellish power and might.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 24, 2009)

Voadam said:


> All right, after a rocky start I feel like I'm on a roll now in this combat. Eldritch bolts at 1st level are fun. Incinerating the flesh off an enemy's skull makes me feel filled with Hellish power and might.




Hehe, I'm glad someone is enjoying the flavor text.  See, I gotta live vicariously through you, Voadam, since Monkey still hasn't let me play a warlock in any of _his_ games...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, seriously, what kind of games is he running anyway...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

Missed your chance, dude.    Paths of Madness would've let you play a Warlock, but I had to close recruiting early as I already have like 14 players (maybe more, I haven't done a full head count).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2009)

i heard, er read a number of 16.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yeah, seriously, what kind of games is he running anyway...




Is that an invitation, Voda?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2009)

But of course it is! You're slow Homer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

swag list is here


----------



## Amaury (Mar 31, 2009)

que pasa??


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 31, 2009)

Nada, realmente nada. 

Don't really know, no one does anything, Tuk showed his usual charisma, but we are lacking life from several characters.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think we are waiting on madmic, sho has not posted elsewhere yet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, I am kinda waiting for the other players to put their 2 pesos in and everyone is comfy with the loot solution before moving on.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 1, 2009)

*New Player*



Yttermayn said:


> *System Being Used*: D&D 3.0/3.5
> Saga of the Dragon Cult (a series of dungeon crawl classics)
> _Date recruitment will end_: Feb 9th, may be extended.
> 
> ...





Would you allow Warforged Artificer? Sorry if that is prohibited, I didn't read through the thread, just expressing interest. I can change it to human, but would still be interested in trying Artificer.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, recruitment is closed.  I should update the first post to reflect that I guess.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

while you are at it, maybe a link to the swag list post i put in the rg thread? and what is it that we are supposed to put out 2 pense inpirial in about? the swag list?


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I did, and I included the swag list link.  The two cents comment was partially for input on the swag list idea, and partially on what characters are doing right after the battle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

well, as for what we are doing now, any objection to finding what the amulets mean? I hate to admitt it, but i did not have john memorize detect magic, so that is an unknown right now.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sure _I_ don't care what you guys do with them...


----------



## Voadam (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry for the absence, I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2009)

wow. What state are you moving to?


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Sorry for the absence, I am in the process of selling my current home and moving to another state. I will not be completely offline but I expect my online gaming to be sporadic through mid May when I expect my family and myself to be mostly settled in our new place barring unforseen problems.




Wow, big changes.  Good luck with the move!  Do you want me to NPC Jacobee?  If so, how many days should I wait before doing so?  Any other parameters?  Combat?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 16, 2009)

Amaury said:


> Rosalia is surprised and jumps off her feet whilst producing a brief but high-pitch scream that will certainly wake Thrindar. She turns around and is quick to react: "Grok, throw it high in the air!!" she shouts, before raising her shortbow and be ready to shoot at the thing!
> 
> 
> OOC:
> ...




Skeet shooting with Cthulhu-Kitties!


----------



## Amaury (Apr 16, 2009)

ooc: pull!!!


----------



## maddmic (Apr 19, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Skeet shooting with Cthulhu-Kitties!




nice.  lol


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Skeet shooting with Cthulhu-Kitties!






Amaury said:


> ooc: pull!!!






maddmic said:


> nice.  lol




a bunch of sick puppies here...i love it!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 19, 2009)

Too bad Jacobee's not awake or we could take out some Unlucky Fried Kitten.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2009)

tasets like kentucky fried chicken?


----------



## maddmic (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry, I was waiting for my init to come up, and then I realized that everybody was holding for Grok.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 21, 2009)

I must admit my ignorance here.  Not sure exactly how to handle a character trying to use raw strength to rip a tiny creature in half.  I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2009)

How about rolling a strength check, and if it's superior to the creature's hp+ CON bonus, or a Constitution roll, it gets destroyed? Just brainstorming.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 21, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> I must admit my ignorance here.  Not sure exactly how to handle a character trying to use raw strength to rip a tiny creature in half.  I'm open to suggestions.




sorry for putting you in a quandry.  if it's too big a deal, I can have him just toss it on the ground and try to smash it with his mace.

I suppose you could use the grapple sequence since we're already in a grapple.  in that case he'd be trying lethal damage and would be at a -4 to his grapple check to deal damage.  he'd then get 1d3+4 for damage.  not that i'd expect that to kill it, but if it did, then perhaps the theatrical could be the gruesome ripping in half.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 21, 2009)

maddmic said:


> sorry for putting you in a quandry.  if it's too big a deal, I can have him just toss it on the ground and try to smash it with his mace.
> 
> I suppose you could use the grapple sequence since we're already in a grapple.  in that case he'd be trying lethal damage and would be at a -4 to his grapple check to deal damage.  he'd then get 1d3+4 for damage.  not that i'd expect that to kill it, but if it did, then perhaps the theatrical could be the gruesome ripping in half.




Not a problem, man.  Figuring this out is how I learn and grow as a GM. 

I think I will use grapple rules, with a higher target number for doing lethal damage.  You will have to establish a Pin, trying to get a good solid grip on two halves of the creature.  Then we'll use a healthy strength check to determine the ripping.  I'll post what rolls need to be made in the ic thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2009)

At least he isnt t4rying to grapple a silver dragon like a cirtain swashbuckler i know tried . . hey ! why are my fingers pointed at me?!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah but it worked nicely when certain centaur did the same.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 22, 2009)

rolls are posted.  sorry it took so long.  I sleep during the day and sometime it holds things up.  sorry all.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 23, 2009)

That's OK.  I'm having a rough couple work days and my post frequency has dropped.  Yesterday I was gone from 6:30 AM to 10:45 PM and I have to go in earlier yet this morning.  Please bear with me, all.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 24, 2009)

Monkey has been experiencing delays also (getting ready for a trip and the associated wedding at the end of May, as well as job hunting).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Monkey has been experiencing delays also (getting ready for a trip and the* associated wedding* at the end of May, as well as job hunting).




What?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 24, 2009)

Heh...

No, Monkey is not suddenly a polygamist.

My father is getting married for the third time at the end of May and I'm the best man.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 24, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Wow, big changes.  Good luck with the move!  Do you want me to NPC Jacobee?  If so, how many days should I wait before doing so?  Any other parameters?  Combat?




Thanks. Please NPC Jakobee. No delay. Feel free to use him as a source of knowledge if you wish or anything that would be devil-blooded warlock appropriate. In combat he will try to stay at 30' pbs distance and blast foes with hellfire. If there is unknown magics he will volunteer to try it out and use his use magic device skill to do so. Have him repeatedly eye Jon's staff.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Thanks. Please NPC Jakobee.. . . edit. . . and use his use magic device skill to do so. Have him repeatedly eye Jon's staff.




hey, leave your eyes off my staff!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2009)

Voadam, please note that the D20 Book of Erotic Fantasy is not an approved resource for this game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

wow, this was on page three. Voadam: keep your hands off my staff as well as your eyes! 

on an aside, I think the antaganism between jakobee and john is going to be interesting...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

Anybody hear from our illustrious DM lately?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 18, 2009)

Nope. Hope he'll be back soon. Tuk still has a lot of bad taste things to say!


----------



## Yttermayn (May 18, 2009)

I'm back, I put in about 30 hours of overtime this week and then dealt with ex-wife issues.  This is the first chance I've been able to get back here.  Whew!  IC update sometime today, barring some other problem.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2009)

I have not seen him, said the blind man.  I don't think he has posted in azgundi tournies thread for a bit either, so i wonder if work is getting the better of him?


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

I took the spider climb warlock power as a poor sort of entry way towards bat winged devil flying but I'm regretting not having taken either see in the dark or the smooth talking powers instead for the devil blood aspects.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

since you have not used it yet, I wonder if you can change it out?

[sblock=ytterman] dude, I may have forgot to tell you that your beatiful map is nothing but black squares to my computer. the former computer i was using is no longer accessable to me...that leaves this old beater compouter from 9 years ago...with many 'personality quarks' not the least of which is the internet colors and fonts problem i seem to be having.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (May 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> since you have not used it yet, I wonder if you can change it out?
> 
> [sblock=ytterman] dude, I may have forgot to tell you that your beatiful map is nothing but black squares to my computer. the former computer i was using is no longer accessable to me...that leaves this old beater compouter from 9 years ago...with many 'personality quarks' not the least of which is the internet colors and fonts problem i seem to be having.[/sblock]




Scott, I'd suggest downloading a more recent browser version to fix the issue.  Try firefox.  It's what I use primarily and the maps work good in it.  The maps are just text with html color designations for blocks of ascii symbols, so it should be trivial for a browser to display correctly.  No java or plugin's needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

As for browsers, my computer can't handle an updated browser, and fas for firefox, it caused a mega crash some 3 years ago and I don't want to have to go without inter net for anothe month again. It was not a happy time for the david.

sorry, but what I need is a new computer and my income won't handle this kind of luxery. Electrical work is still way down right now.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 20, 2009)

In a nutshell, what are your system specs?  You may find something at a garage sale.  Nothing really recent or spamtastic, but probably more functional than a ten year old machine.  As for firefox crashes, I've had far fewer problems with it than IE.  You may also look for 'lite' versions or previous versions of other competing browsers, like opera or something.  Haven't looked much myself 'cause I'm content with firefox.
As far as Voadam's power goes, I'll OK the power switch on the grounds that he hasn't used it yet and now would be a good time before you all get in the thick of it.  This will be the one and only oportunity, however, aside from the normal swaps allowed at level up time.  Knock yourself out.  Let me know when you're updated so I can review and edit the first rogues post.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 20, 2009)

Once again I'm starting my work week, which will likely be a long one again.  Posting frequency may drop to almost nothing until sunday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

what is this opera thing?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 20, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Once again I'm starting my work week, which will likely be a long one again.  Posting frequency may drop to almost nothing until sunday.




Okie dokie.

Have fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

or at least have more fun then I did today, anyway. I got to crawl through an attic. blech!


----------



## Yttermayn (May 20, 2009)

Attics and crawlspaces are an everyday occurence for me.  :|


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2009)

what is it you do again?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 23, 2009)

Monkey will be completely offline from May 27th to June 3rd.  I will try to post IC on Monday (May 25th) and Tuesday (May 26th) but after that, don't expect to see me again until June 4th.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 24, 2009)

How shall we handle Scrag?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 24, 2009)

*SCRAG SMASH!​*
Ahem, yes, well....

Scrag doesn't say much anyway, so if its icky and tentacly, odds are he'll try to squish it.  In combat, he'll stick close to Rosalia and try to keep her safe.

Nice and simple.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 24, 2009)

Affirmative.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> *SCRAG SMASH!​*
> 
> 
> Nice and simple.




I sometimes envy the simplicity.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 27, 2009)

Well, it's been over two weeks since Tailspinner's posted anything in IC.  What's your policy usually, Monkey?  I'd love to have him continue playing if he's interested, but two weeks between posts is holding things up.  Even with the recent forum server downtime and in my case, a power outage...
Also, I'm starting my crazy work cycle again for the week, which means sparse updates until sunday.  Lately work has been authorizing massive overtime for me so even though I hit my 40 after 3 days, they keep me on one more day.  Guess I shouldn't complain, but burnout sucks almost as much as unemployment.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2009)

At least you get paid XD

I think I saw a post from Tailspinner in other thread, perhaps he lost track of this one? Anyhow, I think you should npc him for the time being.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 28, 2009)

Ninja Monkey post from Vacation Land...  

Shoot a PM at him and remind him the game is still here.  If he still doesn't post for a week after that, I would write his character out with a window to return if the player shows back up.  Other GMs prefer to NPC-ize characters of missing players.  Whatever suits your fancy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2009)

I actually did that yesturday.


----------



## Amaury (May 29, 2009)

Ytterman, 40 hours in 3 days?? our week is legally 35 hours!! 
what do you work in??


----------



## Yttermayn (May 30, 2009)

Scott:  You shot him a PM already?  If so, cool, thanks.  And thanks for the nijna post CM.  I'll try that.
Amaury:  Yup, I just finished another week out in 3 days, with overtime. About 45 hours this week, spaced out over wednesday, thursday and friday.  Burnout is definitely a problem.  However, having a 4 day weekend definately helps offset that.  Currently I'm a satellite field technician working for a subcontractor for Dish Network.  
Speaking of which, I have the next four days to be an active poster, so let's get it on!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

My pm stated that as a player he is missed and would like to know if he is comming back...or something like that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry for the absence. I've had difficulties getting the site to work. Things seem to be working better now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

Wahoooo! Tails spinner is back!!!

Yipppeee!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 9, 2009)

Monkey is back from vacation.

However, I find myself spending much less time online and will only be on EN World once a week to update my games.

Since I don't want to drag down this game with a slow post rate, I'm going to withdraw as a player.  Thank you for a great game, Yttermayn, it was quite entertaining.    Feel free to keep Scrag around in whatever capacity you like.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2009)

Damn!    Will miss you, boss!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 9, 2009)

Awww, dang!  Just when its starting to get good.  I hope this means you got an awesome job or something.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2009)

Dha, don't worry about slowing us down. I¡ll prefere that than loosing Tuk's complex conversations with Scrag


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2009)

Nooooo!!!

Scrag stay! scrag no go!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 12, 2009)

Golden Badger lucky Jacobee not scorch.  Huh huh huh.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm just kinda waiting till everybody gets a post in- I figure you guys may want to do after battle stuff.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 15, 2009)

I would like to maintain a post rate of at least twice a week, preferably more.  Is there anything I can do to help players achieve that?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

i chek the threads at least 2 times a day, so that is no pronblem for me.

By the way, there were some coins in a ga in a corner, right? that and the shield? i will be posting in the loot list here shortly.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2009)

I think that I'm above that rate, but if there's nothing to say, Tuk will say nothing.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 16, 2009)

Two sacks in the corner.  Didn't say nuthin 'bout coins.  Hmmm...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2009)

missed the sacks of possible gold, corrected.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 16, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> I would like to maintain a post rate of at least twice a week, preferably more.  Is there anything I can do to help players achieve that?




Apologies.  had a lot on my plate the last couple of weeks and my machine at work (where i do most of my posting ironically) was having severe issues.

2 posts a week is reasonable and I should be able to keep up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

hey voda vosa, take note that it is rosalia that finds the two sacks and not tuk.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn! Where will all that stored greed focus now? Perhaps someone's staff may come handy. (I don't whant to say the character name, but it starts with j, and ends with Jhon.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

I find actions of greedy characters to be a seriously negative aspect of the game. This is a personal humble opinion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

I found myself lost in the first sentences, care to clarify?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow it's fun just to watch you guys kibitz sometimes.  Like an old married couple!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I found myself lost in the first sentences, care to clarify?





I removed a word that i did not intend to have there. maybe that will make sense. sorry. Let me know if it still does not make sense.

as for ytterman, son, you are grounded
for life
all you can do is play  on enworld with the d and d threads. for life.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2009)

I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Thrindar until then.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

That I understand. Why do you have to be like that all the time?! And don't tell the boy what to do! he's a grown up already! *throws dish*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> I would like to maintain a post rate of at least twice a week, preferably more.  Is there anything I can do to help players achieve that?




In combat let us post our actions ahead of time if even if we are not immediately up next in initiative. 

My online time comes in spurts, sometimes I have only enough time to check a few threads and get in a quick short message at specific times. I am fine with my not reacting optimally to changed combat circumstances if my posting early will keep the game going smoother and not bog it down when my initiative comes up and everyone waits for me.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Voadam said:


> In combat let us post our actions ahead of time if even if we are not immediately up next in initiative.
> 
> My online time comes in spurts, sometimes I have only enough time to check a few threads and get in a quick short message at specific times. I am fine with my not reacting optimally to changed combat circumstances if my posting early will keep the game going smoother and not bog it down when my initiative comes up and everyone waits for me.




I am ok with that is the great and powerful ahz , er oz i mean ok with that (read Ytterman the DM)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 18, 2009)

Lol 'the boy'!  You two are friggin hilarious!   Ok, voadam and tailspinner, the proposed solution sounds pretty good, but what about noncombat times?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, my friend seems to be pretty busy.  He's interested, having read the thread, but I'm afraid his posting rate would be pretty low due to frequent travel and irregular work hours.  My other thought would be to have one of you play Scrag.  Any takers?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

I could. But why not open his spot for a new player from the forums? I found it to be a good idea, since I had to do it twice in my games.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 30, 2009)

That sounds good.  Any other idea or comments?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2009)

Not that comes to my mind right now. Just modify the thread title saying "recruiting 1 more to fill a spot" or something like that. When the applicants show up, explain the situation.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 30, 2009)

could just say, "Recruiting one to play dumb troll."

I'd volunteer to run scrag too as the combined INT of Grok and Scrag would equal a normal person, but I don't know that I could commit to enhancing my post rate.  I would be willing to give it a try if you want me to or if you can't fill the spot.  He is just a tank afterall and that shouldn't be all that difficult.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, so I've posted a recruiting message in the rogues gallery thread.  I've given it a 2 week cuttoff, after which one of you can play him or I will play him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 30, 2009)

In the RG? Are youy aware that no one goes in that seccion looking for games? I think you should put it here in talking the talk


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Ok, so I've posted a recruiting message in the rogues gallery thread.  I've given it a 2 week cuttoff, after which one of you can play him or I will play him.






Voda Vosa said:


> In the RG? Are youy aware that no one goes in that seccion looking for games? I think you should put it here in talking the talk



ditto what Voda vosa says.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 1, 2009)

Right you are, For some reason I thought that the recruitment thread was the original rogues gallery, but that is not the case.  I have edited the first post, and will at it here also:

We've had a player drop off, so we need someone to fill in. The character is Scrag, a fairly stupid troll with some latent psionic talent. If interested, I'd recommend reading through the play thread from the beginning to get a feel for the character. Recruiting closes in two weeks. Thank you!

IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250713-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ic.html


----------



## Amaury (Jul 1, 2009)

Ytterman, what reaction do you want us to have? Rosalia kind of reacted by not finishing her sentence to Tuk. I rolled my Fort .. so i'm not clear.

Voda, Rose may finish her sentence depending on what's going on.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Right you are, For some reason I thought that the recruitment thread was the original rogues gallery, but that is not the case.  I have edited the first post, and will at it here also:
> 
> We've had a player drop off, so we need someone to fill in. The character is Scrag, a fairly stupid troll with some latent psionic talent. If interested, I'd recommend reading through the play thread from the beginning to get a feel for the character. Recruiting closes in two weeks. Thank you!
> 
> IC Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250713-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ic.html




I know I'm... like the most bothering thing in the world right now but... I think you should edit the title of the thread to reflect the fact that you are recruiting one more. Otherwise people will assume we are complete and won't read the thread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

I might take this up since my game just died off.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2009)

I have been refuted! Lol


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh but that is Dues Traveler, the greatest d and d person in all of enworld, so you can count on him to find a game when he needs one! (RBG) welcome Dues! he has my vote!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, I was peeking in every so often since I have this game though never played it.  

I should warn the DM, though.  I know who the ultimate villian is as I read it last year, but I don't remember the details of the dungeons or adventure path.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome, Deuce!  If you have Scott's approval, then you have mine.  Let me know if you have any questions or anything.  Or are you ready to jump right in?  
As far as reading it already goes, I've taken some liberties with the adventure, so It should still be somewhat new to you.  As long as you're cool with keeping mum about the unrevealed parts of the story, I have no problem with you joining.
Amaury: I kindof wasn't expecting any reaction from those who made their save, this isn't a sudden effect happening.  Not sure how to articulate that though IC.  I was also kindof waiting to see what peoples saves were before posting what happens to those who fail and those who succeed.  I'll have to remember to communicate to refrain from posting reactions until I post save results.  Sorry for the confusion.
Voda: You can change the thread title?  I never knew that.  Will have to look into that...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Voda: You can change the thread title?  I never knew that.  Will have to look into that...





You edit the very first post from the thread, and only there it gives you the option to retitle the thread.

I'll need a day to look over all the IC posts, but I should be good after that.  I'll post tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2009)

Ya Know, if we all do some mad rush posting in the IC thread, that should make for some rather interesting catch up reading for Dues, wouldn't it? (he he he he. just kidding. I wouldn't do that to ya)


----------



## Amaury (Jul 2, 2009)

Ytter, no worries. i just wasn't clear


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya Know, if we all do some mad rush posting in the IC thread, that should make for some rather interesting catch up reading for Dues, wouldn't it? (he he he he. just kidding. I wouldn't do that to ya)




Bring it! Done reading the thread...


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 3, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag feels...odd. His left eyebrow raised up slowly, followed by his right eyebrow. Then both brows furrowed together as his face became a part-scowl and part-bewilderment. "Scrag not happy."




Brilliant, I like it already.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks.  How should I adjust the character sheet?  And how should I annotate the scroll and ring?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 3, 2009)

You could just put something like "Black Arrow Scroll Tube and Ring" or something like that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2009)

so sould I annotate my staff as the "super enigmatic staff of the ancients"?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2009)

Add: "Wished by the demonic warlock"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2009)

I have trouble visualizing where we are and what is happening right now.  The party just killed an ogre, but are we exploring the rest of the cave?  Where are the exits?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2009)

How I see it, we are exploring a side tunnel, which leads to another chamber. The exit, as far as we know, is only one, in the opposite direction of which we are heading. Hope I wrote that properly, didn't know the right words to use.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Add: "Wished by the demonic warlock"




Coveted by the diabolic, not demonic . . .  <sigh>, never mind.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> How I see it, we are exploring a side tunnel, which leads to another chamber. The exit, as far as we know, is only one, in the opposite direction of which we are heading. Hope I wrote that properly, didn't know the right words to use.




Yep, deeper into the bowels we go with no other way out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 4, 2009)

with a slow and painful death impending upon the lot of us....


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> so sould I annotate my staff as the "super enigmatic staff of the ancients"?



You sure could!
Deuce: they are correct, either further into the caves, or back outside.  Roderic sensed evil further in, Grok scouted just a little ahead using his dark vision and came back.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 4, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Yep, deeper into the bowels we go with no other way out.




... but, unlike some folks, at least we recognize our immenent destination.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll be camping this sunday through tuesday, so I won't be able to post at all once I'm gone.  I'm going to try to work in updates/posts to games i'm involved in before I go.
My work schedule has sucked, sorry for slow updates guys.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> you roll a 6 and try to proclaim it a warning shot,eh? *sigh*




Masterful spin on a missed attack roll, eh?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually have to admitt, I will remember that one.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2009)

Yterrman
[sblock] I believe stirges normally don't drain blood until they begin a round attached, their initial attack is to simply attach themselves. If these are not normal stirges though (quickdrinkers or whatever) I am, of course, fine with that.[/sblock]

I believe my eldritch blast is a spell-like ability and can therefore be used when grappled, which I think is the condition of the thing attached to me.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, eldritch blast is a spell like ability, so no problem there.  As far as blood drain goes, I can find no reference anywhere that blood drain doesn't happen the round that they attach.  The rules liken attaching to grappling, and when you successfully grapple, you can do damage that same round.  So I guess what we should do is treat it like a grapple, where you get an AOO first.  So if that's good with you, lets have you and Scrag roll AOO's and I'll revise the entry accordingly...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2009)

[sblock="From the SRD Re: Stirges"]COMBAT
A stirge attacks by landing on a victim, finding a vulnerable spot, and plunging its proboscis into the flesh. This is a touch attack and can target only Small or larger creatures.
*Attach (Ex):* If a stirge hits with a touch attack, it uses its eight pincers to latch onto the opponent’s body. An attached stirge is effectively grappling its prey. The stirge loses its Dexterity bonus to AC and has an AC of 12, but holds on with great tenacity. Stirges have a +12 racial bonus on grapple checks (already figured into the Base Attack/Grapple entry above).
An attached stirge can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself. To remove an attached stirge through grappling, the opponent must achieve a pin against the stirge.
*Blood Drain (Ex):* A stirge drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution damage in any round when it begins its turn attached to a victim. Once it has dealt 4 points of Constitution damage, it detaches and flies off to digest the meal. If its victim dies before the stirge’s appetite has been sated, the stirge detaches and seeks a new target.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 28, 2009)

Stirge :: d20srd.org

The relevant part below is bolded.

Blood Drain (Ex)
*A stirge drains blood*, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution damage *in any round when it begins its turn attached to a victim.* Once it has dealt 4 points of Constitution damage, it detaches and flies off to digest the meal. If its victim dies before the stirge’s appetite has been sated, the stirge detaches and seeks a new target.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok, folks.  This is the first time I've been able to successfully _see_ anything on ENworld in over a week.  If this post goes through, I will be amazed.  I have decided to move Saga of the Dragon Cult to Crazy Monkey's Asylum, [link=here.]http://z10.invisionfree.com/Monkeying_Around/index.php?showforum=34[/link]  Go ahead and post in the OOC thread there if you intend to continue playing.  I am sorry if the move creates problems for some players, but I cannot keep running the game the way it should be run if it remains on ENWorld.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2009)

I will miss this game as well as monkey's. sorry to see you go.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 5, 2009)

OOC: Dang!  I was really hoping you could come too, Scott.  I was hoping for a miracle and that ENW would start working right again.  If a page loads at all, it takes five minutes!  Half of that time, it only loads part of the page!  I'm really on the fence now due to player loss and the fact that GM's can no longer download there threads.  :-(

Helfdan, Voda, and Madmic have checked in, haven't heard from Amaury, Deuce, Tailspinner or Voadam.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Aug 5, 2009)

Amaury had indicated that he'd be on vacation for a couple of weeks.  He already has an account on the Asylum, however, so I'm pretty sure he'll make the move when he gets back.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

sorry man. my computer is giving me all kinds of interweb reading problems. I also found serious frame damage to my truck and so it is either new computer or new work vehicle. once again, sorry.

*takes swishy poker sword and gives four legged man a sword salute*


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2009)

EN World seems to have started up again. Any chance of returning to here? I'd really prefer not to migrate to a new place.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 6, 2009)

I have noticed.  I think maybe I won't be migrating after all.

As far as the blood drain goes, blood drain will happen the second round provided the stirges are still attached and 'alive'.  I will modify the previous post to reflect this.  Sorry for all the wishy-washiness.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2009)

checking in at hotel 'DuYtterman'!


----------



## Amaury (Aug 9, 2009)

hi guys, back online after some nice and relaxing holidays... 

is it up to luvely Rosalia?? (I believe so but..)


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 10, 2009)

Combat's over, so do what Rosalia would do. ;-)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 16, 2009)

I am off work till the 9th, due to marriage and honeymoon.  Posting will be more frequent maybe, but random.  The last two weeks are honeymoon and might be more sparse as we are traveling.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## maddmic (Aug 17, 2009)

congrats!

sorry for my lack of posting as of late.  been really swamped.  i'll get a post up tonight.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 18, 2009)

No problem, I'm gonna be inconsistent as heck, I can tell already.  I also have a job interview or two here before the honeymoon- I'm really resenting my job now.  NO PTO POLICY WHATSOEVER!!!  Not even pto sick time.  Never heard of a job that didn't recognize the need for employees to take time off to prevent burnout or frickin heal a broken bone or something.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems like the rule there. Health care sucks up there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

It is not so much as health care as it is employee benifits. the more money you make, the more health insurence you can afford, but don't need as the employer gives better benifits, however to get the better jobs, you have to work for some government run thing. those of us who want less government seem to have our b477$ hanging in the wind. Lucky for me, I am a veren of the military and due to my low pay right now i get to have my cateracts and diabetes taken care of by the V.A.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2009)

I have recently watched Sicko, a film of Michael Moore. I truly recommend it. If half the things I saw in that documental are true, at least for what health care is about you are the ones in a third world country, not I. I dropped some tears for the poor old lady the hospital kicked out, all sick and wounded.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 18, 2009)

congratulations!! 
enjoy the RPG before kids are on their way!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> I am off work till the 9th, due to marriage and honeymoon.




my condolances

My deepest heart felt  congradulations!


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 19, 2009)

scott dewar said:


> my condolances
> 
> my deepest heart felt  congradulations!




lmao!!!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 19, 2009)

Heh, already have two kids by a previous marriage.  The 13 year old likes to game, and the 5 year old likely will too.  Poor things never had a chance. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

you have the two kids, or she has the two kids?


----------



## Amaury (Aug 19, 2009)

lol, I've got three boys.. i wonder what will happen!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

aw man! your hands ore full! Between my older brother and I we gave our mother a nervous breakdown and our step dad wad driven to drugs and alcahol!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 19, 2009)

The 13 year old is by her previous marriage, and the 5 year old is my blood.  Both great kids, with lots of love and support from extensive family on both sides.  It's not too bad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2009)

I was raised by my step dad and until the day he died, he was officially *dad*. we were closer them most father and sons I knew.

now as for the 13 year ld, that is a good age to start gaming in think. IMHO


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2009)

T minus 90 minutes and counting till I'm a married man...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulations dear married centaur.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you, VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2009)

And congratulations to your .......(how you say future wife?) too. She's having the worst part of it! Heh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2009)

Bride like bit and bridal


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2009)

Scott wins the web.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2009)

I just wonder what mrs ytterman may say to my comparison? *shudder*


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 25, 2009)

She just laughed. 

We are leaving on our honeymoon tomorrow.  I will be doing everything mostly on a mobile device, so replies will likely be brief and erratic.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> I am off work till the 9th, due to marriage and honeymoon.  Posting will be more frequent maybe, but random.  The last two weeks are honeymoon and might be more sparse as we are traveling.




Congratulations.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not sure what the rest may say, but how about you enjoy the honeymoon and forget about this thread until you get back?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't worry Scott, I do this for fun on long car rides.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2009)

While driving?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope not! talking on a cell phone while driving is hard enough!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, at least you can't question my dedication as a GM!  Of course, she is doing some of the driving...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Some? I hope during the time while you are on your pda. then I won't have to worry about if you are going to become the doner for my lens replacement surgery.

(I have cateracts if I never said)


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll find my alien organs completely incompatible with your own.  Sorry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> You'll find my alien organs completely incompatible with your own.  Sorry.




well, It was worth a try.
And here is a heads up: I will be getting the surgery tomorrow, so I do not have the slightes idea of how i will feel afterwards, since they will be taking a knife and poking it all around my eye. I hope to be feeling well enough to continue to post.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you think you can actually see after such operation? I have understood that a cataract operation involves the extraction of the crystalline. Consider yourself privileged, you'll be able to see polarized light!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2009)

with a cateract, the lens fills with contaminates and such, some of which are christaline. you should see the light show i get at night time! every light a sunburst!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2009)

Like smoking pod without the brain damage!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

never smoked 'pod' (i am guessing yoou ment canabus?) but if you say so...

The surgery went very well, all!!!! follow up in am!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

All is going well so far! Wow! so much to see!

edit: now if my fingers will type what my brain wants them to type...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> All I going well so far! Wow! so much to see!




Good to hear.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad it worked well for you!  I have a couple days of honeymoon left.  We saw KA (cirque de soliel) it rocked pretty hard.  We are camping at one of the areas near Moab, heading to Yellowstone tomorrow.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 4, 2009)

Glad it worked well for you!  I have a couple days of honeymoon left.  We saw KA (cirque de soliel) it rocked pretty hard.  We are camping at one of the areas near Moab, heading to Yellowstone tomorrow.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 7, 2009)

Alright!  I'm back from a great honeymoon!
Just waiting on peoples listen or spot rolls.  I'll update tonight based on whoever's rolls have come in by then.  Just to clarify, all PC's can make this roll, not just the enhanced vision folks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I already made a listen check and it was horrible. John is clueless. His heart beat is pounding in his ears because of the tender hearted and beautiful Rosalia.



Voadam said:


> Jakobee moves forward seeing how far of a floor drop it is and not noticing the monster which is definitly not there about to jump on him.Spot 6




in my airfoce/ 1st ed days we would call that being a monster magnet!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2009)

*bump*
(and rosalia's turn)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> in my airfoce/ 1st ed days we would call that being a monster magnet!




I seem to be doing that a bunch so far as I keep heading to the front to check things out.

I think I need dark vision and invisibility and I will be on track for super scout role.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2009)

We used to yell out "Oh no!  I have this big bag of treasure and no sword and a broken leg!  I sure hope no monsters find me!!!!"

We called it "Monters Summoning 1/2".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

Was it something like: 
material componat- 1 pair of sneakers; 
verbal compnant- "feets don't fail me now!"
spell- haste 1/2

if so, I think I remember that beeing in a dragon magazine


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2009)

Nah, nah.  Our version was verbal only, spoken very loudly and deliberately so that even the DM could hear it.  Of course, the DM frequently considers it to be the height of rudeness, and thus very powerfull, though unfriendly, monsters would appear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooo.  sounds dangerous. _*shudder*_


----------



## Amaury (Oct 21, 2009)

hi, what does rosalia find on the wall before i can post? thanks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2009)

also, did John make it down the dropoff? I for got to take a 10 and rolled poorly on IC


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> also, did John make it down the dropoff? I for got to take a 10 and rolled poorly on IC




We had a rope with a wall to brace against.
The Climb DC for that is 5.
You rolled a 7.
You should be fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2009)

*wipes sweat from brow* thanks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Don't kid yourself. The goo and warping are real. Its not a little gnome from this world doing cantrips for his own amusement. There are Things trying to break through here. As they push across our reality bends and changes, gets thinner and more amenable to them and less so for us. Creatures become infected with the goo and get warped in body and mind. As more goes on reality thins more and more, giving them a bigger purchase to come over more fully. Once it tears they will inject more of their reality into ours and spreading ever outward like an erupting plague. We need to stop them*."




Brilliant. +25xp


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2009)

John stops scratching and stnads with hsi staff at the ready to continue on deeper into the caves.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2009)

I think you meant to post that in the IC thread...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2009)

Scott is probably on a high dose of alcohol. =)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> John stops scratching and stnads with hsi staff at the ready to continue on deeper into the caves.






Yttermayn said:


> I think you meant to post that in the IC thread...



 DOH!



Voda Vosa said:


> Scott is probably on a high dose of alcohol. =)



posted at 6:34 AM, so, no. no alcohol in my system.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> No alcohol in my system.



Yeah sure thing


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 28, 2009)

you don't understand. I am diabetic, and diabetics need to watch their alcohol intake very closely. I have not been drunk in like 10 yeaars or so.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2009)

Ouch, didn't know that, sorry for the mean joke.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2009)

no harm, no foul. (I hope that will translat well for you. if not, let me try to get a translation for you)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2009)

I think I get the picture =)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2009)

good!


----------



## maddmic (Nov 4, 2009)

It is with regret that I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  Things are tightening up a bit in school and I am finding that my free time has dwindled significantly.

I feel that I haven't kept up to where everybody else has on the posting rate and it's not fair to the others.  I'm sorry that the Cleric is bowing out.  Perhaps you can run Grok (easy one liners  ) until you can find a replacement.

Thanks for having me.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sorry to see you go, Grok... I mean Maddmic!  The door stays open...


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2009)

maddmic said:


> Perhaps you can run Grok (easy one liners  ) until you can find a replacement.




I'm sure that will happen as you are the party healer and it won't end up being some bloody insanity horror twist character exit.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 7, 2009)

Where for art thou, fair Rosalia?


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 9, 2009)

Amaury has been having computer issues, so I will run Rosalia for a few days.  Will try to update tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> [sblock=Professor mode ON]
> No no my dear friend. English and spanish work very different. I had to learn it the hard way. English has no plural for words like everything or all, that sum things. In Spanish, you can say Todo eso, meaning "All that" but if you say All those, or all these, or everything, it's translated to Todos: Todos esos, Todos estos, Todos. I found that Alls, or everythings didn't exist thanks to accurate criticisms from this forum nice people.
> 
> 
> ...




_gracias profesor Voda Vosa. los personos todos de mundo de EN (not sure if that is right)  have been good to you, yes?_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

Persons in Spanish is a female words, so its Las personas. And todas should be before personas, so it's Todas las personas de mundo de En (yes it is right!).
And Yes they have been most helpful and nice.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2009)

ugh, it has been way too long since spansh class (La clasa de espanol en el ano de escuela de doce)


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 3, 2009)

I find myself wondering about the ages of my players.  I am likely to explore some dark territory with this game, is anybody uncomfortable with that?  How are you folks liking the game in general so far?  Anything in particular you like or dislike?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2009)

I like every thing you are doing, although, I must admitt something. I am only 46 years old.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm open to more nasty changes if you have that in mind, and the theme of the game seems dark, sticky and gore. I'm 24 years old, if you didn't recall.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 4, 2009)

I could not remember what the ages were when we talked about it a long time ago in the Asylum.  I thought you were older, Voda.  Anyhow, I'm glad you are enjoying the game so far.  I have been toying with the idea of mixing in some brain-busting puzzles.  Would you rather stick to more action based challenges, or mix in some puzzles?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

Me likes puzzles but Thuk is more like bursting his way through things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

I could use some puzzles here. I get those all the time when trying to figure out what the original electrician had done in the walls.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 7, 2009)

So I'm introducing a concept here:  Edge Of Detection (EOD).

Those characters who have dark or lowlight vision, or spells or abilities active that extend or enhance detection for a spot/listen are the ones who unless otherwise stated will alert fellow party members to the presence of something the moment they detect it.  That first party member to see or hear something establishes the EOD for the party, having the furthest range.
What this means is that when the group is creeping through a place and the parties EOD collides with some feature, that feature's distance from the party will be determined by the character who can see/hear the furthest.  In the IC thread, I'm assuming that Scrag's darkvision is the first thing to detect the thing at the base of the cliff.  Scrag has established the EOD of 90' for the group unless he decides to not automatically alert the others or someone elses senses excede his range.  Make sense?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

does to me!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

Hell it does, specially for Tuk who is as blind as a mole.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 8, 2009)

Good, this makes my job a little easier, since I don't have to go look through and figure out who's got what and how far it works, I can just say the group is at the EOD, whatever distance that happens to be, and then you guys can decide whether to move in from there or whatever.  Wouldn't be a big deal on a tabletop game with a map, but when you're dealing primarily with text it's a different ballgame.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2009)

Just glad to make it easier!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

by the way, for the record:
EOD does not mean Explosive ordinance disposal.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 10, 2009)

Electrical Orchestra in the Dark!

I'm fine with puzzle or darker tone though i'm only 16.


oops nope! 42 alas.
but as far as puzzle are concerned, I'm compeltely lost already as to what is happening around us, so...
is it that Grok player has dropped and you introduced the scene to get rid of the character, or is it part of the scenario??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

I am not sure what he is doing about that, but I do know that Leif seems to be willing to take over our healer's duties!


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 11, 2009)

The scenario is based on a module with heavy modding by yours truely.  I'm not getting rid of Grok, and never intended to.  The confusion is, however, entirely intentional.  As the story progresses, things will seem to fall into place.  We are still just scratching the surface of the content, thus not many things make a lot of sense yet.  I suspect Voadam has something of a clue, which is cool because he is playing a warlock and it is entirely appropriate for him to 'get it' a little earlier than the rest of the chars.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2009)

Like the fake cat familiar perhaps?

Anyway, someone could try a level 0 healing spell and we could see what happens.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2009)

Ya, Know ...  usually it is best to read the OOC before the IC thread, but as the posts above made no sense to me whatsoever, I was hastened to inquire what may be on the IC thread. Nt the best timeing aas we are having fridge issues right now.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 13, 2009)

*"Hopefully. I need some healing."

*Hah!  Classic Tuk. ;-)*
*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

=D he is boldly honest!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2009)

subtle as a ton of bricks!


----------



## Amaury (Dec 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> subtle as a ton of bricks!




lol

his subtlety may hurt then!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder just how big is a pile of 1 ton of bricks....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Not that big. Although I bet is more subtle.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 22, 2009)

I may ahve limited access from now till early January as it is vacation time!!

have a great Xmas and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

So we won't see much of rosie's arse till then, eh?


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 23, 2009)

Do I run Rose for you?


----------



## Amaury (Dec 23, 2009)

well actually i can reach enworld! it looks like they have internet in the UK!! 

i wouldn't want to disappoint John..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

You mean John will still get to see Rosie's uh,... er,... *blush*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 24, 2009)

You can say ass, we are all grown ups here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

i am just trying to keep the posts 'grandma clean' and be funny about it  i know we are all adults in this game.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 25, 2009)

hee hee, Rosalia likes it zhen boys quarel about her...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 26, 2009)

who is quarraling? she belongs to John and every one knows it. Harrumpf.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> who is quarraling? she belongs to John and every one knows it. Harrumpf.




Then I shall have to steal her heart, just like I will steal your magic when you turn your back and rest for the night. First I will heroically scale this wall to be ready to swoop in to the rescue if she is jumped while climbing into that chamber above. Once I have won her love and claimed your heirloom magic you will be left alone and bereft with nothing but bitter memories and gnawing envy! Bwa ha ha ha!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 5, 2010)

:grin:

:cackle:


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2010)

Me thinks the dm is enjoying this feud way too much.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 7, 2010)

You're doing well my darling Jakobee by coming to my rescue in the face of this terrible peril up the slope!! my heart is warming for you and.. but ok.. whereas the brute with the chains is leaving me dead cold.. his manners..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 7, 2010)

Tuk is soft as sandpaper!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2010)

40 grit at that.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 13, 2010)

nice drawing Ytter but whilst you concentrated on Rose's butt, you completely missed to depict her boobs properly!! they're much nicer than that, and bigger as well! 


good drawing skills btw.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

roflmaogarb Amaury!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 14, 2010)

Amaury said:


> nice drawing Ytter but whilst you concentrated on Rose's butt, you completely missed to depict her boobs properly!! they're much nicer than that, and bigger as well!
> 
> 
> good drawing skills btw.




They are there, just mashed up against the slope.  One day I may be so inspired to put some time into a quality picture of her. ;-)  I'm open to costume suggestions...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

oh, I envy that slope. *siiiigggghhhh*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2010)

Great picture. I particularly like the subtle shadow wings.

I would not have otherwise gotten the creepy womb vibe. Perhaps we will see our orc reborn here.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, I envy that slope. *siiiigggghhhh*




So I guess now Jakobee is that slope?

[NELSON]HA HA![/NELSON]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2010)

*grumble mumble grumble mumble*


----------



## Voadam (Feb 1, 2010)

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.

I'm enjoying this game a lot and would like to continue playing Jakobee but I also wanted to let you know my posting situation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2010)

Just don't dissappear all together! I enjoy having an advasary around!


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 7, 2010)

[tease]I wouldn't worry, Voadam.  I mean, Tailspinner's still in the game (I think.)[/tease]

My post rate has slowed a lot too.  As usual, real life stuff distracts me elsewhere, and I am trying to maintain at least once a week for now.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry. Real life kicked me in the teeth. I'm back now, though.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, Voda!  The description was deliberate.  I sometimes get a good feel for a character's mannerisms.  Tuk is pretty easy since I looked up the definition of 'stoic'.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

did you see a pic of Tuc next to the definition?


----------



## Amaury (Feb 18, 2010)

I will be on vacations skiing for a week (not vancouver!)
feel free to play Rosalia who will simply fire arrows at the baddies.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, though I can foresee a potential wardrobe malfunction when, say, the bowstring catches the leather armor buckles and all the buttons of her blouse accidently... somehow.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2010)

hmmmm, (cantrip) prestidigitation: undo buckles and buttons?


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys, my eyes may have been bigger than my stomach as far as joining this game goes.  Yttermayn, you might want to give some serious thought to finding a different replacement.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, I'll NPC Grok for awhile I guess.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry, man.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi, folks.  I've been a bad GM for the last couple weeks and not checking often enough.  I'm sorry.  I am back to checking daily.  Please come back, I do like GM'ing this game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2010)

and I like playen this game, so I never left!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 13, 2010)

OOC: I'll see if Voadam comes online by tomorrow sometime, and if not I'll go ahead and NPC him for a bit.  I just re-read his post about his troubles of late, and I hope things work out for him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

Still waiting horse man.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, I got a message from Voadam, he's still on hiatus and will probably be so for awhile yet, so I think I will write him and Grok out for now, leaving the door open for them both.  Let's move on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2010)

Wait, just how many of us are there right now? John is out of spells and needs rest to re-learn more spells!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 13, 2010)

As usual, Tuk will handle everything, you stand back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol, Rosalia is still in the fight, and Jakobee will participate.  Speaking of which, Rosalia is next in initiative.  I'll go poke Amaury over at the asylum.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2010)

Want me to give you an advise? Rule out initiative order. Make a roll for each character, mean it and compare it with the enemies' result. Then let the ones that post first act first in their turn, and assume the others that are first delay until the others go. That way you'll have more dynamic and less boring fights. I mean, we are fighting freaking kobolds, we took down an ogre in like 3 rounds, we should be able to wipe these lizards in like 1 round.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 15, 2010)

Roderic is still here waiting for his turn!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Want me to give you an advise? Rule out initiative order. Make a roll for each character, mean it and compare it with the enemies' result. Then let the ones that post first act first in their turn, and assume the others that are first delay until the others go. That way you'll have more dynamic and less boring fights. I mean, we are fighting freaking kobolds, we took down an ogre in like 3 rounds, we should be able to wipe these lizards in like 1 round.




OOC: Can you give me an example?  I'm interested but I don't quite understand... You mean like, average all character inits together, and all enemies inits together, then whichever side is higher gets to go first?  Then the individual members of the side go in the order of posting?
If I understood that correctly, does anyone have an objection to this method?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2010)

In my games, I give everyone a 3 or so days to declare their actions.  If anyone doesn't respond within that time, their PC takes a basic action under DM control.  If it becomes a habit, I consider the character an NPC and look for ways for them to retire from the game.  People are creatures of habit, so if they get used to the game continuing every few days they'll check in that often.  In my Last Stand of the Dorinthians campaign, the players got used to me doing daily updates and acted accordingly, but I had a special group of players.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Can you give me an example?  I'm interested but I don't quite understand... You mean like, average all character inits together, and all enemies inits together, then whichever side is higher gets to go first?  Then the individual members of the side go in the order of posting?
> If I understood that correctly, does anyone have an objection to this method?




You understood it exactly as I intended. 

Example? Well here's a game running with this method from the very start:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...basement-dm-mal-malenkirk-judge-covaithe.html


----------



## Amaury (Apr 16, 2010)

back from biz travel and still in a good shape both with the rolls and the rest!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2010)

I personally think that individual characters should have individual inits, and as DT put it, if no response withing an acceptable time the action is made by the dm, unless the player has chimed in with mitigating cercumctances.

I like the idea of all players post at the time available to them then the dm summerizing the actions. if there was a need to do womething such as flanking, then that can be spoken of in the round as a free action and done next round. that seems fair for all aaas it keep the game rolling and those who check often get the best chance to have the most relevant action.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the idea of somehow rewarding or putting greater emphasis on frequent poster/checkers.  It probably seems unfair to do so to those who are not frequent, but the game can bog down otherwise.  I personally had a period there where things were bogged AND I had a lot going on elsewhere, and as a result the game suffered.  I don't want to do that again.  I do like the use of individual inits, though.  Maybe some kind of system that starts with rolled inits, then like each day that there is no action from someone whos turn is up, they get moved down the inititive ladder and the next guy in line goes.  That way the slower poster dosn't lose his turn, just delayed until he/she is ready to post?


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, for what it's worth, I've been checking in on this thread pretty much daily for a good bit now, but I declined your last offer to play, I think.  Got any other characters on stand-by?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 19, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> I like the idea of somehow rewarding or putting greater emphasis on frequent poster/checkers.  It probably seems unfair to do so to those who are not frequent, but the game can bog down otherwise.  I personally had a period there where things were bogged AND I had a lot going on elsewhere, and as a result the game suffered.  I don't want to do that again.  I do like the use of individual inits, though.  Maybe some kind of system that starts with rolled inits, then like each day that there is no action from someone whos turn is up, they get moved down the inititive ladder and the next guy in line goes.  That way the slower poster dosn't lose his turn, just delayed until he/she is ready to post?




the lost step of init sounds like it has merit. that way, if I come home on friday night and pass out froim exaustion and then sat  we have table top game time I won't be the source of bogging down the game!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anybody object to another player?  We still need Grok, or at least a cleric.  Also what do you all think of my initiative idea up above?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2010)

Grovy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2010)

groovy dude.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree on both issues, boss!


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2010)

*ahem* did I hear someone call for a cleric?   Pass the groovy gravy, too!


----------



## Amaury (Apr 21, 2010)

is the new player good looking?? 

ok for init.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2010)

Amaury said:


> is the new player good looking??
> 
> ok for init.



Depends.  Is it me??


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure it is.  Are you playing Grok, or some other newbie?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2010)

The player is uglier then grok.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Sure it is.  Are you playing Grok, or some other newbie?






Scott DeWar said:


> The player is uglier then grok.



DeWar's astute observation aside, it would really be easier for me to take over Grok than to create a new character.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 23, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2010)

I copied Grok into one of my useless old posts in the RG.  Is this thread serving as the OOC, because I sure can't find any other one. 

*Update*
I added a good bit to Grok's history/background.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, this is the OOC thread for Saga.  I shall go check out the background and add it to the first post.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks!  Gee I almost feel like I belong here now.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 25, 2010)

let me give you a hug


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

Amaury said:


> let me give you a hug



Easy there! I prefer my hugs to be from _women_ with a little more meat on their bones than you're sporting.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 25, 2010)

pff pff don't be shy! anyway, Grok is slightly taller than Rosalia, and she might have come up to kind of like him despite his racial attributes, but she's not yet ready to get any closer! 

one thought: don't know what you think, but I prefer to see OOC stuff in the OOC thread and minimize OOC in the IC to rolls or action explanation. it makes the reading more interesting to everyone.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats generally how its supposed to be, but it's not a strictly enforced rule usually.  We can all try to be more vigilant, but I'm not prepared to go all nazi over it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

Well since Leif and I are in this game together, we both need to watch our ooc in the IC as we are both natorious as stand alone and epic nonsense when we are together!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

and by the way:



Yttermayn said:


> Waiting on Roderic's init.  Hopefully, Rose will ice this kobold and we won't have to resort to non-euclidian, Michael Bay style physics to finish this up!






Scott DeWar said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????






Leif said:


> What he said???






Yttermayn said:


> Michael Bay, director of Armageddon, Transformers, etc.  Known for lots of explosions and completely unreal physics.  Euclid - Greek mathematician considered by some to be the father of geometry.  Something that is non-euclidian is something that would operate outside our understanding of the 3 dimensional world.  Basically I hope not to violate the laws of nature to have you guys packed into a small space and moving around, doing battle.




thank you. that makes a lot of sense now.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well since Leif and I are in this game together, we both need to watch our ooc in the IC as we are both natorious as stand alone and epic nonsense when we are together!



I resemble that remark!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

of course you do...we are twins seperated at birth (despite the fact that i am like 4 years oledr then you)


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2010)

I haven't missed my cue, have I?  No hurry or anything, I just want to make  sure that I'm ok.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think you have.

ps, 
[sblock=voda vosa]


> With a grin of satisfaction, Tuk coils the chains around his arms. "Disgusting as allways. This place is already getting bored."




in the sentance above, I believe the prober usage would have been boring. You would have said "I am bored" or i am getting bored" but the place is is boring or a person (third person) is boring/ getting boring
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh got it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2010)

Great!


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2010)

Wow, I don't remember running into an underground river in a dungeon since way back in the 1E, AD&D days!   And back then, it seemed like I ran into at least one in every dungeon!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2010)

On your question of the logbrag or whatever his name was, he was an infected ogre that turn mad with this black goo thing, and Tuk, your serviceable mercenary turned his arm into confetti, relinquishing his weapon and thus the only way he could do some damage. After that the other useless party members finished the creature's misery. 

Oh hello guys, didn't saw you there; why are you all looking me that way?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2010)

grrrrrrr


----------



## Yttermayn (May 6, 2010)

:chuckles:


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> After that the other useless party members finished the creature's misery.



He said it, not me! 


(maybe they'll try extra hard to prove you wrong, Voda.  Or maybe they'll just... well, we won't even go there.)


----------



## Yttermayn (May 11, 2010)

100 exp to the next poster in the IC thread!


----------



## Voadam (May 14, 2010)

I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.

Thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Don't go!

Pleeeeeeese!


----------



## Yttermayn (May 17, 2010)

Its been fun, Voadam, thanks for playing.  THe door stays open.  We'll miss you.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

BTW, Yttermayn, Grok is supposed to be second level, isn't he?  Or did I dream that?  In the RG he's L1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2010)

did we all level up? Did I miss some thing?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 17, 2010)

No. If you look at the first post of the rogues gallery you will see that, while we are about midway to enough experience for level 2, we are all still level 1.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2010)

Ok, sorry, my bad.  Wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 19, 2010)

Thankyou, Tailspinner.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 22, 2010)

From the 26th of June to the 6th of July I will be on vacation and may not be able to post.  Additionally, between now and the 26th, we'll be getting ready for the trip, and I may have trouble posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2010)

Have a great time of relaxation and fun!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2010)

Cya!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 26, 2010)

On a side note, I'm wondering if making someone unofficial party leader would be helpful- so in times like these, they can say "Ok, we're officially resting now."  Or OK, we're moving on to the next area now."  I notice that in order not to step on other player's toes, players tend not to move on right away in case someone else has something to say before moving on.  The courtesy is great, but we tend to hem and haw a day or two before we move on. Just an idea.  What we have works and I'm not pushing anything, just an idea.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 27, 2010)

Ha!!!   You mean a 'Caller,' like in the good old days of D&D Basic Set?   Neat!  I volunteer.  Obviously, what I can do is ask OOC if anyone wants to do anything else, and no answer in 24 hrs is criterion to move on.  What do you all think?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey I got an 8 on charisma, don't at me.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2010)

I nominate Helfdan to be our glorious leader!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 27, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> OOC: Roderic and Rosalia have the first watch.  Grok volunteered for the second.  I guess Tuk gets the third?




There are 3 others:
John
Thrindar
Scrag

Spell casters will need 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep, unless DM rules otherwise:
John
Thrindar
Grok


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 27, 2010)

If there are no objections, Helfdan can be the 'caller' (ahhh, the good old days...), starting in 24 hours.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 27, 2010)

I vote for halfelf dan. However, i wsh to recommend that the wait period be 24 hours to consider the possibilities of computer wonkieitus or time zone differences and realife issues.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2010)

Cool!  Works for me!


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2010)

So, Yttermayn, does Grok need to stand either first or last watch to get his spells back, or will second watch be okay?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 30, 2010)

Second works fine for me.  I don't think there's a rule saying clerics have to pray immediately before or after sleep, and I wouldn't care if there was.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 30, 2010)

off till 16 august!
play Rosalia as you see fit! (no kissing boys!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2010)

Amaury said:


> off till 16 august!
> play Rosalia as you see fit! (no kissing boys!)




darn.


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Second works fine for me.  I don't think there's a rule saying clerics have to pray immediately before or after sleep, and I wouldn't care if there was.



  I was hoping you'd say something like that!


Amaury said:


> play Rosalia as you see fit! (no kissing boys!)



No worries with Grok -- he  likes his women with more hair all over.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 31, 2010)

Amaury never said anything about kissing Men, Orks, or Trolls.


----------



## Leif (Aug 1, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Amaury never said anything about kissing Men, Orks, or Trolls.



Even HALF-Orcs?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 14, 2010)

Officially announcing:  My wife and I found out the gender of our child, It's a BOY!!!!  His first and middle name are Aohdan West.  ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2010)

wahoo !!!!! I will have a cigar in your's and his honor!


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on the "widdle Yttermayn," Aohdan West! 

*clink, clink*
*guzzle*


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations, and many blessings!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2010)

_I had a car accident, I'll be posting later._


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _I had a car accident, I'll be posting later._



I hope you're uninjured, Voda!  I hope your car is uninjured, too, but I guess there is not much chance of that, is there? I hope any damage is minimal and all people are very healthy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> _I had a car accident, I'll be posting later._




dud, what Leif said! I hope you are alright!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm fine, thanks for the good thoughts, I only have one hand full of cuts and a purple nose, caused by a flying thing inside the car that hit me in the face! Lucky me I can live to tale the tale.


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

Tough break about the cuts and your nose.  Guess you look like a hobgoblin now?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2010)

More or less, I'm mostly bald so that adds to the look, hah!


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> More or less, I'm mostly bald so that adds to the look, hah!



I'm glad your sense of humor survived intact!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2010)

glad to hear you are mostly ok!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, I'm glad you're OK!


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 23, 2010)

Yikes!  I am also glad to hear you are well!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm glad you are glad! Too bad I lost a piece of nose. Tiny one, almost unnoticeable, but still, it was MY tiny, almost unnoticeable piece of nose!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2010)

ouch! that sounds painful, like papercut painful!


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> ouch! that sounds painful, like papercut painful!



I'm just guessing here, but I'll bet that Voda would trade his ordeal for a papercut any day!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2010)

So much truth is so few words.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 24, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya know, it is a good thing that you do not live close to me! I just might have tp'ed your home for that . . maybe even ding dong ditched as well




Heheh, at least it's not flaming s**t on the porch.  I'd have to ask yeah to take a gander at my location, then look up the state I live in and rethink that idear. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2010)

I am unfamiliar with Kalispell. Is home city


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 25, 2010)

:Grins: Kalispell is in Montana.  Though Kalispell isn't like this, there are places out here (some relatively nearby) where they live by the 3 S's: Shoot, Shovel, and Shut up.  Browning is on the other side of Glacier park, on reservation lands.  When I was doing field work for an alarm company, we had a job there.  We had to drive 30 miles at the end of the day to East Glacier for a motel because Browning is reputed to be dangerous at night for some kinds of folks.  There is also a particular canyon nearby inhabited by folks affectionately termed 'canyon critters'.  If you're in that canyon and you hear 'dueling banjos' being played, your screwed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2010)

dang, what movie was that from?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> dang, what movie was that from?




Really?! ;-)  Hehe, it's from 'Deliverance'.  I've never even seen it myself, but the quotes and events have become such a huge meme that you don't really need to see the movie to get it.  "I'm gonna make you squeal like a pig, boy!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2010)

That was one movie I wish I could unsee and get the time spent watching it given back.  It was really messed up. Those critters that you mentioned, if they are half as bed as them 'ol boys in the movie should be hunted and burned alive.

it was that bad


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2010)

So I've heard, which is why I still haven't seen it.  I'm sure the canyon critters aren't that bad.  I imagine they are mostly folks who just don't want to be around lots of other people.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2010)

I've kinda been thinking about maybe running a horror game set in the modern world.  Potentially like NC17 horror.  No sparkly vampires or anything.  Thoughts?


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2010)

NC17 Horror?  What like "Halloween" with Jamie Lee Curtis's ti**?  I could go for  some of that!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2010)

Not so much Jamie Lee Curtis's ti** as pull no punches horror/terror.  Nudity is a possibility, but not just there for the sake of being there.  NC17 wouldn't be a guiding principle, just an upper limit.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got an idea for a world I want to develop, so the game would be largely unscripted eg. I won't be following a module.  Unless I find a small one that fits in nicely, of course.  I figure having characters interact with it will help me define and expand it.  Someday I may want to write some stories down that take place in it.  I want to leave the bulk of the setting in the dark for the players for right now.  I know it will be set in the modern era.  I expect the rules will be pretty loose.  I think I may use d20 modern as a base.  Characters will be more or less ordinary humans with jobs, etc.  Anybody interested?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2010)

I will have to pass at this time. Just joined a pathfinder game and getting ready to move this weekend.

which reminds me:

I may not be able to post until monday or so


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2010)

Clarification: genre is more survival horror/sci fi.  Characters should be relatively common types of people.  Special forces/black ops types I'm probably not going to approve.  I feel they are somewhat overdone in this type of game.  Police or other common first responders are fine.  Base your character on things you personally know about and have experienced in your modern life is my advice.  It will make for a better rp experience.  Although more fantastical elements will not be part of the initial experience, they won't always be.  Keep in mind what you might want your character to evolve into when making a backstory.  I am big on customized rules and abilities, so be imaginitive.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2010)

I, too, am horribly over-committed as it now stands, but I'm willing to at least give it a look, if you still have an open slot to fill.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> I've got an idea for a world I want to develop, so the game would be largely unscripted eg. I won't be following a module.  Unless I find a small one that fits in nicely, of course.  I figure having characters interact with it will help me define and expand it.  Someday I may want to write some stories down that take place in it.  I want to leave the bulk of the setting in the dark for the players for right now.  I know it will be set in the modern era.  I expect the rules will be pretty loose.  I think I may use d20 modern as a base.  Characters will be more or less ordinary humans with jobs, etc.  Anybody interested?




Yttermayn I'll love to help you in that, I've somewhat a lot of experience with the system.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2010)

if I get a chance to play this game, what if I play kind of myself? (electrician)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a good call, although it turns to be boring in the end. I've done that myself, and I've learned that what I enjoy with role playing games, is getting in the skin of other people, other creatures I invent, I create with my imagination. As such, they are never complete, with holes of information that I enjoy filling. 
I think that magic is lost when you play yourself. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, two points, Scott:  Voda Vosa is probably correct, but...  Point 2: Regardless of what you may start out as, you're character _will_ grow beyond his or her bounds.  And as far as backstory goes, remember: _Although more fantastical elements will not be part of the initial experience, they won't always be. Keep in mind what you might want your character to evolve into when making a backstory._ 
I guess in the above italicized quote I should have replaced the word 'experience' with 'character'.
I'm glad to have you Voda!  I'd be glad to have Leif and Scott as well.  I don't anticipate as much interest in this project as I would for a standard game.  It is more about RP, and I see it as almost a communal writing project - an engine for inspiring, expanding, and developing our writing skills.  For me personally, I hope it will help me more fully develop the world I have had rattling around in my brain for the last few years into something that can be novelized.  I will be focusing on ideas and characters, rather than churning out lots of words.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, this is going to be highly experimental.  No guarantees as to how long it will last.  I hope it works out well of course and serves as a creative font for all of us, but I may be completely off my nut, too.  Time will tell.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2010)

yttermayn said:


> ... But i may be completely off my nut, too.



MAY be???


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2010)

I was thinking of an electrician who has a relegeos background and with long lists of stories of supernatural events in his life.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2010)

Ytter, you might want to check my link village, for my d20 game Invasion. Perhaps you could draw some elements from it, and I'll be honoured if you did so. Still the main plot of the game is covered, but the characters have done some nice rp and story plot advancements and are starting to figure out what's happening.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never played D20 modern, but this sounds like fun!  I'd love to play, if you have room.  Even have a character concept!


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2010)

For a character concept, I am thinking of a rock'n'roll deejay who was also a collegiate athlete (baseball).  [This is DECIDEDLY not me, mind you.]

Happy to see you here, Helfdan!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2010)

I could be a seminary student recently graduated who has been to a forien mission and witnessed some really messed up sh . . tuff. drop the elctrician


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 29, 2010)

Of course, Helfdan!  What's the concept?
Scott, I like the seminary student a lot more than the electrician.  He will no doubt have some kind of crisis of faith.  I see a lot of RP possibilities in this type of char.
Leif, your DeeJay would be excellent, I see him covering the morning commute where the game starts.  
Voda, I will check out your D20 thing and get back to you.

Thanks the interest folks!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahh, never mind Voda, I figured it out. Interesting game. Looks like your own custom take on the classic superheroes vs nazis theme. I can assure you what I am doing is _nothing_ like that. ;-)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2010)

In fact nazis are not "evil" in my fame. I think you should read a bit further


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Leif, your DeeJay would be excellent, I see him covering the morning commute where the game starts.



Uh oh, hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew!  I'll be going for a "Dr. Johnny Fever" kind of a feel for him, for those of you who may remember the tv show "WKRP in Cincinnatti."  That's the Doctor in the bottom center with the coffee mug.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 29, 2010)

Leif:  Don't tease me man!  I like the Deejay a lot!
Voda:  Yeah, I realize they are alternate timeline nazis, and that Hitler is trying to breed supermen from human stock from all over instead of declaring one race to be superior already.  I'm not quite sure what you are hoping for me to get out of it.  It looks very cool and very well thought out though.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Leif:  Don't tease me man!



Not trying to tease, Yttermayn, I just have my doubts about how long I can keep up a good stream of 'radio-speak' and half-way humorous jokes. 

Oh, and he may occasionally say "booger" on the air, too!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure he will find stuff to talk about... and run from...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2010)

he can always play a dj that was a deserter from the vietnam war and his name is to be venus.


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Oh, I'm sure he will find stuff to talk about... and run from...



  I'm sure...


Scott DeWar said:


> he can always play a dj that was a deserter from the vietnam war and his name is to be venus.



Hey, that's a thought!


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 30, 2010)

Boss, when you talked about 'first responders', I thought that an interesting and useful character would be a rescue worker/fireman/paramedic type.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

I was hammering my head for a concept, and I think a homeless guy will make it. 

"The system left him without a job, his debts threw him to the streets, and destiny left him without family. However Philip is still a vibrant person."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2010)

[sblock= V V] I think the word to be used is left him with out family, rather then leave. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh I see. Eddited.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Oh I see. Eddited.



darn english language!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2010)

You can say that twice!


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahh, the english language can stand to take some abuse.  After all, it has a long history of beating up other languages and taking their words.
Helfdan, I guess I should clarify that too.  Common first responders are fine, I just want to make sure we have a diverse mix and not end up with a bunch of extreme specialists.  Ordinary folks dealing with the extraordinary is the feel I'm going for.  I like what the others are coming up with and none of them are FR's, so go nuts with your cop/fireman/dog catcher. 
Voda Vosa, Not bad! I like it.  He's probably gonna have some survival skills.  Is he deranged?  A junkie?  A PTSD case?  Something else?
  So far we've got:

Helfdan: Some FR
Scott: Seminary student/demonologist?
Voda Vosa: Homeless guy named Phillip  aka 'Stinky Joe'
Leif (maybe): A radio DJ maybe named Venus


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2010)

actually Leif will probably like Johnny Fever, I would think.


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> So far we've got:
> 
> Helfdan: Some FR
> Scott: Seminary student/demonologist?
> ...




I used Venus Flytrap as inspiration, but I think I can work some minor humor in with the name Dr. Billy Saturn.  And I'm pretty much hooked now, so I eliminated the 'maybe'.  Hope that's ok.  I definitely want to be the 'social skill monkey' in the group.  Unless there are objections?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 1, 2010)

That will be completely spiffy!  Glad to have your talent on board!  Now I'm eager to see what kind of backgrounds you all work up.  Any info on your First Responder yet, Helfdan?  Also, if I do end up publishing stories or excerpts or something from this experiment, are there any concerns?  I have been toying with the idea of doing something along the lines of what other authors have done with free podcast audio ala podiobooks.com or just a free text release like David Wellington has done (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Island_%28novel%29).


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> Boss, when you talked about 'first responders', I thought that an interesting and useful character would be a rescue worker/fireman/paramedic type.



That's great, [MENTION=11732]Helfdan[/MENTION]!  All the firemen that I have known are cross-trained as paramedics and they're generally quite physically powerful, too.   He should be able to keep most of us alive, anyway, unless Yttermayn just goes nuts on us with a tpk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2010)

that would end the book in a most horrid fasion.

@ ytterman: if you use the game to write a book that turns into a movie, I want a part in the movie!! and maybe a .1% of the royalties from the book.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 2, 2010)

Scott:  Sure, since .1% of nothing is still nothing, I think I can accommodate you. ;-)
As far as player death goes, I think most or all of the main characters should probably survive to the end.  Your minor, secondary characters, however, may not...  Which is my subtle way of saying that it would be awesome if each of you wanted to also create secondary, less fleshed out companion characters that probably have some kind of connection to your main char.  They would be more or less NPC's controlled jointly.  I wouldn't get all obsessed about their stats or skills or anything, the focus would be on relationships.
Another thing I was thinking about was that at times, for dramatic/storytelling purposes, I have no problem with tossing out die rolls, particularly if there is an excellent paragraph of writing explaining how the task or check was accomplished or failed sitting in my PM inbox.  This goes for both PC and NPC chars, I'd be writing them too.
A third thing I was thinking about was that we should be strict about keeping OOC stuff exclusively in the OOC thread so as not to disrupt the story flow, and make it easier to retrieve and sort the thread into documents for editing later.
Thoughts?


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

*Dr. Billy Saturn*

For a secondary character, what saith the DM about a starry-eyed college student awash in the throes of the hero-worship of his favorite DJ, the Doctor?  Billy tells him over and over that he shouldn't follow him so much because it can only lead to trouble, but the radio/tv major at the local university is determined to get his senior project with the assistance of Billy, and, doubtless, get an A+ on it.  He  is also a part-time DJ at Billy's station, picking up a graveyard shift as a fill-in when someone's out for whatever reason.

Sounds good to me, how about you? 

And hey, can I prevail upon you for 18% of your nothing?  (Just so I can rub DeWar's nose in it.)


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice, secondary character sounds great!  And hell, why not 139%?  Does that sound good? ;-)


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 2, 2010)

Working on the origin.  Unless I missed a particular detail about the setting, I was thinking of playing a fireman who was a rookie 9 yrs ago, when he was involved in rescue efforts at ground zero during the 9/11 attack.  This shaped his perception of his career choice, and he has become a workaholic who takes every unsuccessful rescue attempt/life lost on his watch personally.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 2, 2010)

That... is totally bitchin', Helfdan!  I might have one or two others join us, they are personal friends who are very creative and I know at least one has done some writing.  We'll see if they want aboard.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> That... is totally bitchin', Helfdan!  I might have one or two others join us, they are personal friends who are very creative and I know at least one has done some writing.  We'll see if they want aboard.



I agree!  Kudos to Helfdan!


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 3, 2010)

In an effort to keep game mechanics in the background as much as possible, I'm kind of thinking of a first come first serve type of initiative, on those occasions combat is called for.  Though, I don't anticipate combat will be terribly heavy in this game-story...


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> In an effort to keep game mechanics in the background as much as possible, I'm kind of thinking of a first come first serve type of initiative, on those occasions combat is called for.  Though, I don't anticipate combat will be terribly heavy in this game-story...



Billy Saturn is definitely "a lover, not a fighter!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

er, uh, I got a slight problem that coud get a bit dicey .

the idea of the pries in a crisus of faith may have a slight copy right problem. I was at work when it hit me as to where i got the idea for this character and it hit me: a bbc show called strange about a de-frocked anglican church priest who lost a loved one to an attack by a deamon and was attacked himself. 

this is the very same idea i had in my head and I had subconcisly came up with a show that i use to watch. Sorry. I don't want you to get into trouble so i need to re-think a bit.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

DeWar, any copyright/patent lawyers around here can correct me if I'm wrong [AHEM, [MENTION=51567]Lou[/MENTION]] but my understanding is that use of such a copyrighted idea is only really a no-no if you're trying to make money off of it.  Unless there's something about ENWorld that I am not privy to, there should be no trouble with you using the idea here.  In fact, it should be kinda flattering to the copyright holders.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I was concerned about the writing into a book by Ytterman.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate that!  Of course, that's what editing is for as well, but if you use original content from the get-go it's less of a problem.  Besides, if we avoid copyrighted ideas, it can only improve the total effort.  Nobody likes cliches, except twilight fans!  
There's no reason you can't come up with some other reason for his crisis of faith, and it doesn't have to a be a supernatural one either.  Maybe do a little research and see what has historically caused people to lose faith.  The study of supernatural subjects could be his way of trying to get a grasp of the spiritual world, since he feels that he's lost his.


----------



## Lou (Sep 3, 2010)

Leif and Scott DeWar, I don't practice much copyright law, but there are two issues here: 1) You can indeed be sued for copyright infringement even if you don't make any money off of the infringement. 2) A claim of copyright infringement for someone modelling a PC in an RPG after a character from a book or a movie? Could be done, but there are several fair use defenses. As examples, you could play a parody of the movie character, or play a similar character that makes a philosophical or political comment on what the movie character was supposed to represent.


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, Lou.  See, I told you I didn't know copyright law.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2010)

Well then, I have some thought to work on. I will be moving stuff this weekend so i will be able to do just that.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 4, 2010)

Huh.  Neat!  Who is Lou?  Lurker?  Hello Lou!


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Lou is an old friend of mine.  He went to high shcool with Scotley, me, mowgli, JA (J. Alexander), and the rest, but he's a year older than most of us. (Two years older than mleibrock.)  He's playing here in my  Whitlestaff's game, my 4E game, Scotley's Island Empire game, and my new GURPS Traveller game, as well as a number of JA's games.  TMI??


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 5, 2010)

Not TMI, I just don't know any of those other folks.  I have a harder time getting friends to get on ENworld, apparently. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2010)

I know all of those nemes and i will have to say that they are all great pbp plahuz


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I know all of those nemes and i will have to say that they are all great pbp plahuz



Yeah, DeWar is like a bad penny that we can't get rid of!  He just keeps on showing up and horning in on our games!   We are actually kinda fond of the old dude.  And, truth be told, DeWar is participating in more of the games being run by "my" friends than I am, I think.


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> I have a harder time getting friends to get on ENworld, apparently. ;-)



It was [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] that finally got me started here.  Our face-to-face games had grown very few and far between, and I had pretty much dropped out of gaming altogether shortly after 2E was released.  Then out of the blue I got to talking with Scotley and we put together our http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290847-constables-14th-ward-part-4-a.html game.  I had to be OJT'ed in 3.5 while trying to DM that game.  It wasn't pretty.  But that was about 5 years ago or maybe a little more, so it's all officially ancient history now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2010)

if that is ancient history, then are you admitting to being ancient?


----------



## Leif (Sep 5, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> if that is ancient history, then are you admitting to being ancient?



Depends.  If I'm ancient, then what does that make YOU??


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 6, 2010)

I dunno, goat cheese?  A fine wine?

Have you come up with anything, Scott?  You know you don't have to scrap the whole char, right?
Hows it coming Helfdan?  Maybe I should create the OOC and IC threads for this experiment.  Not sure what to call it yet.  
Oh, and I chatted with my face-to-face friends.  One isn't interested, the other is a maybe.  He's going to look over this thread a little first.
Anybody developed their chars or secondary chars more?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's your turn too, Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> if that is ancient history, then are you admitting to being ancient?






Leif said:


> Depends.  If I'm ancient, then what does that make YOU??




the face of bo? (for a proper refrence you may have to research  Dr. Who episodes)



Yttermayn said:


> Oh yeah, it's your turn too, Scott.




headed there now.


----------



## Lou (Sep 6, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Huh.  Neat!  Who is Lou?  Lurker?  Hello Lou!




Hello, Yttermayn!  I didn't intend to be a lurker to this thread, but I was summoned by Leif.   In RL, I'm a patent attorney.  My copyright answers are not to be trusted....


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2010)

Lou said:


> Hello, Yttermayn!  I didn't intend to be a lurker to this thread, but I was summoned by Leif.   In RL, I'm a patent attorney.  My copyright answers are not to be trusted....



Yeah, it's all MY fault.  Anyway, a patent attorney is much closer to the correct specialty that anyone else that I know of, and since you were going to be on the board anyway....


Yttermayn said:


> Anybody developed their chars or secondary chars more?



That's a big negative.  I have a ZERO experience with D20 modern, so I really don't know where to start.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2010)

I wish Pathfinder had a set of rules for modern. I do know you can down load the d20 modern srd from a google search.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> I wish Pathfinder had a set of rules for modern. I do know you can down load the d20 modern srd from a google search.



Ok, thanks!  (You might not be as useless as I've heard....  )


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 7, 2010)

Hehe, yes, thanks Scott, I was going to mention that.  I used the online SRD when Crazy Monkey started his (unfinished) D20 modern games.  I'm pretty shaky on the rules myself, but they are the closest thing to a modern system I am somewhat familiar with.  I will have to brush up on it a bit.
Lou, not a problem.  I wasn't using lurker as a pejorative.  It just wasn't obvious where you came from.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2010)

I think he came from a hospital, but leif claims he was hatched.

I have the same experience and knowledge as you ytterman. smae game if i recall correctly.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeppers.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Hehe, yes, thanks Scott, I was going to mention that.  I used the online SRD when Crazy Monkey started his (unfinished) D20 modern games.  I'm pretty shaky on the rules myself, but they are the closest thing to a modern system I am somewhat familiar with.  I will have to brush up on it a bit.
> Lou, not a problem.  I wasn't using lurker as a pejorative.  It just wasn't obvious where you came from.




Yeah, sorry about that.  

Crazy Monkey (still lurking around from time to time and with a sixth sense for when his name comes up).


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 8, 2010)

Hehe, no problem, they were great games and they lasted a long time, some of them.  Excellent experience with an excellent GM.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2010)

I really missed playing Renaldo! There was so much un-gotteninto trouble!


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 10, 2010)

For those of you involved, I have started the OOC thread for the experiment.  Feel free to begin posting character/secondary character ideas there and anything else you might have on your mind.
::sigh:: off to work now...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/293744-yttermayns-infractus-experiment-ooc-recruiting-closed.html#post5315708


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2010)

I have to leave in about 15 minutes and be back after 6:30 pm. I will try to start posting then.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Voda, I'm anxious to see your homeless guy in the Infractus Experiement thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/293744-yttermayns-infractus-experiment-ooc-recruiting-closed.html#post5319163

You still interested?  How 'bout you, Helfdan?  Your first responder will be needed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry, completly missed that up! I'll post tomorrow morning!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 15, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> You still interested?  How 'bout you, Helfdan?  Your first responder will be needed.




Definitely interested!!  Will have him done by the week-end!
(Sorry, RL rough this past week)


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2010)

Yttermayn, you should know that I don't have Billy Saturn _done_ by any means, if we're supposed to be doing that.  All I have is the concept and ideas about how I want to play him.  ZERO crunch is done, because I have no concept of how to even do that with d20 modern, other that the ability scores.  I have no idea what character class he may be.  I don't even know what is available.

Ok, I'm checking out the srd now.  I guess his occupation will be Creative, with Bluff, Perform (disc jockey), and Knowledge (rock and roll history) as his three extra class skills.  For class, let's make him a Fast Hero.  (Or maybe a smart hero?)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Sep 15, 2010)

Please excuse the interruption...

In case you've been wondering what Monkey has been up to...

Secrets of Divine Channeling is my first roleplaying industry credit (I'm the editor).  Please consider adding it to your PDF collection.  

And spread the word.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2010)

crazy monky, that kind of intrusion is always welcome in my opinion. excellent that you have this done! I will have to look into this at a later time.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 16, 2010)

Leif said:


> Yttermayn, you should know that I don't have Billy Saturn _done_ by any means, if we're supposed to be doing that.  All I have is the concept and ideas about how I want to play him.  ZERO crunch is done, because I have no concept of how to even do that with d20 modern, other that the ability scores.  I have no idea what character class he may be.  I don't even know what is available.
> 
> Ok, I'm checking out the srd now.  I guess his occupation will be Creative, with Bluff, Perform (disc jockey), and Knowledge (rock and roll history) as his three extra class skills.  For class, let's make him a Fast Hero.  (Or maybe a smart hero?)




Smart hero sounds more correct.  I realize you are not _done_ with Billy, I'm not expecting anybody to be even close.  I'm still just trying to encourage expansion and development of initial character concepts at this point.  The focus really is on character story and background.  Numbers take a very distant backseat.  Once we get Voda and Helfdan's characters developed like yours and Scott's, I'll start the IC thread up.


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Smart hero sounds more correct.  I realize you are not _done_ with Billy, I'm not expecting anybody to be even close.  I'm still just trying to encourage expansion and development of initial character concepts at this point.  The focus really is on character story and background.  Numbers take a very distant backseat.  Once we get Voda and Helfdan's characters developed like yours and Scott's, I'll start the IC thread up.



Smart hero, Creative it is for Billy Saturn, then.  For being Creative, he chooses to have Bluff, Perform (disc jockey), and Knowledge (rock and roll history) as his three extra class skills.

BTW, Billy _hates_ rap/hip hop, but in a pinch, if it's absolutely necessary, he can 'scratch' with the best of 'em.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

Eeeeexcelent...


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

Tailspinner, are you still with us?


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm still thinking of Billy Saturn as sort of a "bard."  Is Smart Hero close enough in d20 modern terminology, or is there something closer?

[sblock=My Notes on Billy Saturn's 'build']Smart hero, Creative it is for Billy Saturn, then. For being Creative, he chooses to have Bluff, Perform (disc jockey), and Knowledge (rock and roll history) as his three extra class skills.
BTW, Billy hates rap/hip hop, but in a pinch, if it's absolutely necessary, he can 'scratch' with the best of 'em.



			
				Yttermayn said:
			
		

> I'm writing the opening post for the Infractus Experiment IC thread.  Does Billy drink or have any vices?  I think he should have at least one- seems appropriate.



Yeah, AT LEAST one.  Let's  stick with booze, mostly.  Unless he's pulled the long straw and has to work the overnight or graveyard shift at work.  Then I see him pulling out all the stops and getting stoned out of his gourd (just weed, unless somebody offers him something else/stronger for free).  On a good day, he can probably get by with nursing a pint of vodka while he's on the air.  On a not-so-good day, he graduates to a liter.  On a bad day, he swims in the stuff.  On a rotten day, he's the "Don't let this happen to you!" warning on a brochure against alcohol poisoning.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

I think smart hero is just perfect.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 18, 2010)

It's been two weeks since Tailspinner's posted anything, I'm afraid I'll have to write Thrindar out if we don't hear from him in a couple days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

i just left a message in another thread that the two of us are in (scotley's tomb of horrors.) lets see if that gets his attention. he is in California, so there may be a proble with cvonnectivity with the wildfires going on.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 21, 2010)

If nobody has any objections, we'll move onto morning.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2010)

i gots no problems


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

Please do so, oh Master of the Dungeons!


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 22, 2010)

Leif said:


> Please do so, oh Master of the Dungeons!




Oh, I totally couldnt tell you were eager to move on!  Really?  You really want to keep going? ;-)


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

Need I really reply to your drivel Yttermayn?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2010)

Why yes,Leif, of course you do.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 22, 2010)

Drivel?  Bah, I've left you the setup for Billy's broadcast on Infractus IC.  Let's see just how good a DJ you are, hmmm?


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, and Voda, here's the link to Infractus IC in case you missed it.  There's an introduction blurb in there to start Phil out already.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/294117-yttermayns-infractus-experiment-ic.html
Still waiting on Helfdan's and Scott's characters.  Thanks all!


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Drivel?  Bah, I've left you the setup for Billy's broadcast on Infractus IC.  Let's see just how good a DJ you are, hmmm?



Let me save you some time wondering, and just tell you straight out:  I'm a pretty ROTTEN DJ! I was sorta hoping to 'hand wave' Billy's broadcast if at all possible.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh ho!  Nunununununununo! ;-)  That is goint ot be the best part!   You seemed so eager to get to the station too, I thought you already had a billion things ready to go!  Billie's duties include reporting on traffic for the morning commute and major news, as well as jockying discs between reports.  He also has to get out either live or prerecorded plugs for the various advertisers.  I'll give you a freebee: there is a downed power line on maple and 2nd.  Power company crews are on their way and commuters should avoid it.  Feel free to insert commentary freely, especially if it might give the SM a heart condition. ;-)


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Oh ho!  Nunununununununo! ;-)  That is goint ot be the best part!   You seemed so eager to get to the station too, I thought you already had a billion things ready to go!  Billie's duties include reporting on traffic for the morning commute and major news, as well as jockying discs between reports.  He also has to get out either live or prerecorded plugs for the various advertisers.  I'll give you a freebee: there is a downed power line on maple and 2nd.  Power company crews are on their way and commuters should avoid it.  Feel free to insert commentary freely, especially if it might give the SM a heart condition. ;-)



Yeah, ok, I'll do my best with it, then. *sigh*


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 1, 2010)

*"Thrindar doesn't seem too fazed by the sudden change in his companion.* He actually seems like he's still very, very groggy. After a moment, he flops back down into his bedroll and resumes snoring."

I wrote the above with the purpose in mind of showing that Thrindar was unresponsive, but deliberately left the reasons _why_ vague.  Could it be that his mind was being affected some how, a mirror of what happened to Toby?  Or maybe he's just half asleep still and it has nothing to do with Toby at all?  It also served the purpose of possibly explaining Thrindar's lack of activity lately, both in the fight and the dialog after.  Thrindar woke in the morning likely not being aware of anything that had happened in the middle of the night.  So when people started acting strangely, he decided to have some fun with them for a few moments.  At least, that is how I interpret what happened.  We shall see if Thrindar starts to take things more seriously as the realization dawns on him that his companions are very disturbed by what happened.
Also, +50xp to Rosalia for excellent RPing.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok so should we consider it as a 'side-liner'?

thanks for the xp


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2010)

Dedicated to everyone that woke up as soon as the centipedes attacked...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN4uUYmABq8]The Gamers[/ame]


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 3, 2010)

Amaury said:


> Ok so should we consider it as a 'side-liner'?
> 
> thanks for the xp




That depends on what a 'side-liner' is...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2010)

at Tail spinner: too many vids to watch! AAAARRRRGGGG!!!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2010)

Paging Voda Vosa in Infractus Experiment!


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

Yttermayn said:
			
		

> Paging Voda Vosa in Infractus Experiment!




Just a mention of [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] to get his attention for Yttermayn.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry, folks!  I've got the kids this week and my Wife is out of town for awhile, so I'm very short on time for updates or anything.  my daughter is breathing down my neck as I write this!  I will try to update in the next couple of days.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm going out of town till sunday, but I hope to be able to make a decent post before then.  Happy thanksgiving to those of you who celebrate it!


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2011)

Rock on, Helfdan/Roderic!  Way to make the kobolds soil themselves!


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 6, 2011)

Leif said:


> Rock on, Helfdan/Roderic!  Way to make the kobolds soil themselves!




hehehehehehe  always fun to scare the bad guys


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, folks, here's the new OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/299395-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ooc-2-a.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2011)

Yttermayn said:


> Ok, folks, here's the new OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/299395-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ooc-2-a.html




good bye old thread!


----------

